# Car portraits



## Bunkie

So I kind of came up with a strange idea.  I thought it would be really cool to have some kind of uniform setting, portraits of our BVs that can be somewhat consistent throughout but at a time when they are most lovable.  And I thought (and call me crazy) my bags have the most personality when they are sitting in the passenger's seat of my car!  Sometimes I'll just look over and think how beautiful it is, sitting there innocently without a seat belt.

So I wanted to dedicate this thread to passenger shots.  I would start with mine but don't have any pics yet but promise to post soon.


----------



## Mystiletto

What a cute idea *Bunkie*! My bags are usually in dustbags when they are sitting in the passenger's seat because I'm a bit OCDish.    I will have to coach them out for pics.


----------



## annie9999

not the passenger seat but in the car.  she is on the floor but i must tell you the car was new at the time.


----------



## kopibaby

*annie*, i looooove your cabat!!
wat material/colour is it in again?
thanks!


----------



## annie9999

*kopibaby*-thank you so much.  it is ottone-goat.


----------



## Bunkie

*annie9999* how CUTE!!!  thanks for being the first to post!  She is gorgeous!


----------



## Nymph

Love the pic, *annie*! Especially as your avatar!


----------



## mundodabolsa

annie, that picture of your cabat gets me every single time, without fail... I feel like it's my birthday each time you post it!


----------



## annie9999

thank you *bunkie*, *nymph* and *mundodabolsa*, you are all terrific.  so kind and generous.


----------



## Mystiletto

*annie *your beautiful cabat is   The ottone color is just perfect.


----------



## Mystiletto

Here is my contribution for my beloved BV


----------



## Bunkie

*Mystiletto*, I love your car theme pic!!  I particularly love the color and how the lighting really shows the texture and fabric of the nappa leather.  Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Bunkie

Here is Ferro Sloane, hanging out with me at a red light.


----------



## BookerMoose

This is a great idea - although unfortunately before I can feature my passenger seat here I am going to have to go for a good detailing to get rid of the dog hair and muddy dog prints, since my car is the dog car and therefore there is no way my BVs are going to sit there until it is significantly cleaner than it is right now!


----------



## catabie

*annie9999-* i have always liked how your cabat looks in the avatar.  now i know where it's coming from 

*Mystiletto-*oh this is a perfect pic to show the shape of a veneta.  the veneta looks so comfortably sitting on your laps.  

*Bunkie:* great thread! i am trying really hard to fight this urge to pick one up.  i held a ferro sloane at my NM and honestly it was quite painful to put it down.  I am loving the sloane more and more now.


----------



## mundodabolsa

ok ladies, seriously, it's one thing to lust after your bags, now I have to lust after your cars too?! 
*
mystiletto*, I love your bag and your jacket, such a beautiful cut on you! 

* bunkie* your sloane looks so much more behaved than mine, mine is rarely closed and usually flopping all over the place


----------



## Bunkie

Thanks guys!  I hope people will keep posting.  I think the cool part will be the shared theme.  It's like, since we can't all get together and post one big group shot, the next best I guess is to have a shared theme/background setting!  Oh, and *BookerMoose* - c'mon, that's no good reason for keeping from us!  My car can be extremely hopeless and messy, most of the time!!


----------



## kopibaby

*everyone*,
fantastic pics!!
now i need to convince DH that i am not crazy when i try to take pics of bags in the car. already he tinks that i am for taking pics of food that we eat...


----------



## ms piggy

kopibaby said:


> .. already he tinks that i am for taking pics of food that we eat...


 
Ha ha, I do that too.


----------



## armcandyaddict

gosh, it must be such a singaporean habit to take pics of our food, *kopibaby* and *ms piggy*. just to let you know i am totally guilty of the same thing and i know it's off topic, but here's my fav shot of a sushi breakfast i had in tokyo earlier this year! :shame:


----------



## ms piggy

^ Oishii!

:back2topic:

Will try to contribute some pics soon. Keep them coming!


----------



## hovercraftier

How about a bus picture instead? I don't own a car but I want to play! 

_And sorry for the political message if it offends anyone but I think it adds to the San-Francisco-public-transportation-credibility of it all. _


----------



## Mid-

Love everyone's pics!! Thanks for the fun thread, *Bunkie*!!
OT, but *armcandyaddict*, that sushi looks oh so yummy!!

Finally took a pic of my dear ebano campana.:shame:


----------



## Bunkie

*kopibaby *- I hope that means there is a car portrait to come!
*ms piggy* - I do that all the time.  In fact, I have a food blog and take my camera with me wherever I go.
*hovercraftier* - can I just say, I love that pic!  It has a lot of character.  And the ball bag is so very lovely.  
*Mid-  *the way your lovely ebano Campana reflects light at that angle gives it a beautiful sheen.  You can totally tell the bag is new!  I love the shape and you seem to have it filled just the right amount.

Ooh ooh, I want to see more, guys!!


----------



## BookerMoose

Bunkie said:


> Oh, and *BookerMoose* - c'mon, that's no good reason for keeping from us!  My car can be extremely hopeless and messy, most of the time!!



I'm not worried about you guys seeing my messy car - I'm worried about my BVs getting dirty when photographing them in it!


----------



## Bunkie

BookerMoose said:


> I'm not worried about you guys seeing my messy car - I'm worried about my BVs getting dirty when photographing them in it!



Ah my mistake!  We still want to see though.


----------



## carolm

Beutiful pictures everyone! What a great thread!
*Bunkie* your ferro sloane looks silver in daylight. It's incredible with this bag. Every pic I see there is always a different shade of grey and now silver!


----------



## kopibaby

Bunkie said:


> *kopibaby *- I hope that means there is a car portrait to come!
> quote]
> 
> *bunkie* - i promise i will try...


----------



## kiss_p

hovercraftier said:


> How about a bus picture instead? I don't own a car but I want to play!
> 
> _And sorry for the political message if it offends anyone but I think it adds to the San-Francisco-public-transportation-credibility of it all. _


 
Great picture.  I just recently stopped taking the bus/subway because I changed jobs.  I really miss public transportation.  So I can really appreciate this picture.  It shows that BV looks great anywhere!


----------



## Bunkie

My black old ball - innocent and perched atop my laptop bag en route to dinner.


----------



## C_24

Wow, great pic, *Bunkie*! And the interior of your car looks as good as your Ball!


----------



## kopibaby

nice pic *Bunkie*!
your bag looks so "peaceful".....if it makes sense...


----------



## Bunkie

C_24 said:


> Wow, great pic, *Bunkie*! And the interior of your car looks as good as your Ball!



Ah, if you only knew its unwashed disheveled state!


----------



## uclaboi

Cool thread, *Bunkie*!  Love all the pics.


----------



## babyshingo

this is interesting~


----------



## piperlu

Ooohhhh, I love this Ottone Cabat.


----------



## Pursebuyer

Its beautiful!


----------



## nyanya

Beautiful cabat....here's my veneta...




http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=549&pictureid=12858


----------



## Mystiletto

*nyanya *I love your veneta! Is the color amatura (sp?) from HI?


----------



## nyanya

No, it's Baltic  but I'd love getting an Armatura too! hehe


----------



## ReRe

I'm cleaning my car NOW!!!


----------



## annelovepuggy

nyanya said:


> Beautiful cabat....here's my veneta...


WOW.  Your veneta sits [slouches] beautifully.  how long have you used it?  Is it a large veneta ?  I wonder if the pleated veneta would achieve the same slouchness.


----------



## annelovepuggy

Bunkie said:


> My black old ball - innocent and perched atop my laptop bag en route to dinner.



Lovely.  It seems having some human spirit in it. 
What's the difference between old and new Ball ?? I'm still a BV novice.


----------



## doreenjoy

annelovepuggy said:


> What's the difference between old and new Ball ?? I'm still a BV novice.


 
Finally a question I can answer! The New Ball has the hardware rings and is a tiny bit more structured. The old Ball is also more affordable. I think the price difference is $400 USD. The interior is different, too-- the New Ball has one zippered pocket, a cell phone pocket, and a removable zippered suede pouch that is almost as large as the interior of the bag (you can remove it if you want easier access to your items). The Old Ball has a zipper across the entire compartment, but there are four small pockets on either side of the zippered section that you can reach into for easy accesto things like sunglasses. I love the interior of the old ball, but the new ball won me over because it came in blue. The Old ball is only made in classic colors: Ebano, Nero, Noce, and some seasons in the white color (sorry I forget the name).


Here are pics of a new ball and an old ball. The Carmino red New Ball photo is courtesy of Bluefly; the noce Old Ball is courtesy of Saks.


----------



## annelovepuggy

doreenjoy -

thank you for the details.  I am really getting quite a bit knowledge in this forum.  I like the old ball not-so-structure style, but just like you, the new ball 'baltic blue'  [I admire yours new ball bag] certainly is very attractive.


----------



## nyanya

annelovepuggy said:


> WOW. Your veneta sits [slouches] beautifully.  how long have you used it? Is it a large veneta ? I wonder if the pleated veneta would achieve the same slouchness.


 
Thank you annelovepuggy 

Yes it is the large Veneta. I've had it since late July and been using everyday ever since (well maybe except for a few rainy days). When I went to HK I even put a 10" laptop in it and lugged it around the airport. 

It's so soft now I can fall sleep hugging it 

It is my all time fave bag and I love it to bits!


----------



## doreenjoy

I'm with *hovercraftier* -- no car but I ride the subway (in the same city you do). 

Here's my Baltic Ball waiting for the subway train, and riding along beside me. 

Sorry for the low-res pics. Lousy cell phone.


----------



## caitlin

doreenjoy said:


> Here's my Baltic Ball waiting for the subway train, and riding along beside me.


 
This is the funniest thing I've ever seen on this forum.


----------



## kroquet

Dorren - that is hilarious!!!   Did anyone give you funny looks when you took the pic????


----------



## doreenjoy

caitlin said:


> This is the funniest thing I've ever seen on this forum.


 
Glad I'm keeping you amused and out of lurkdom!



kroquet said:


> Doreen - that is hilarious!!! Did anyone give you funny looks when you took the pic????



There was only one woman who noticed. She smiled and said something that  I didn't hear (I had my MP3 player on) and I said, "I'm taking a photo for a friend." 

Believe me, I see weirder things on the subway every day than a woman snapping photos of her purse.  I won't go into details since this is a G-rated forum.


----------



## bluefish

I like this thread! 
But first, I need to get my first BV ... which may be tricky as I'm supposed to be on a bag ban ...


----------



## kroquet

Bans, just like rules, are meant to be broken, right???


----------



## bluefish

Working on a way around it ... :shame:


----------



## mlbags

I don't think I have posted this before (if yes, my apologies)....

My workhorse Cabat.... thanks for letting me share.


----------



## annelovepuggy

mlbags said:


> I don't think I have posted this before (if yes, my apologies)....
> 
> My workhorse Cabat.... thanks for letting me share.



WOW    Wonderful photo.  The Cabat looks antique beautiful [probably from the reflection of the leather seat ? ] .....


----------



## jane

doreenjoy said:


> Here's my Baltic Ball waiting for the subway train, and riding along beside me.



Muni! Sigh, I do miss speedy light rail. Seattle will never have that.


----------



## Bichon Lover

Gorgeous!!


----------



## doreenjoy

mlbags said:


> I don't think I have posted this before (if yes, my apologies)....
> 
> My workhorse Cabat.... thanks for letting me share.


 
:: thud ::

That's a beautiful cabat! Thanks for taking the time to upload the pic.


----------



## jane

Nice knowin ya, Skank. Prepare for your imminent banning!


----------



## kroquet

Lady, really go and find something else to do, like take your MEDS!!!!!!!

Just reported you!


----------



## kroquet

mlbags said:


> I don't think I have posted this before (if yes, my apologies)....
> 
> My workhorse Cabat.... thanks for letting me share.


 

Since I am a BV newbie, is that the gold Ottone?   It is gorgeous!!!


----------



## MNS

SkankyMamaOf 3 said:


> you've got to be kidding me.  are all you purse people completely retarded?



Are you kidding ME with that comment??  What the...?


----------



## jane

Already banned, after leaving abuse all over the site. I recommend that each and every post be deleted posthaste.


----------



## kroquet

What a troll!!!






Just realized how that the cat and troll could be twins!!!  LOL


----------



## doreenjoy

kroquet said:


> What a troll!!!


 
Probably some lame guy who never got a single date in high school. Glad the banning was fast.


----------



## kroquet

haha!!  That was good!!    Now back to more important things, is that Cabat gold ottone?


----------



## MNS

kroquet said:


> haha!!  That was good!!    Now back to more important things, is that Cabat gold ottone?



No, the color is called Platino Ossidato.  Isn't it gorgeous?  Do a search and you'll find all sorts of info on it.


----------



## kroquet

Thanks!!!   It is gorgeous!


----------



## noon

Bump! took this pic a while ago and forgot to post it. My turbolence montaigne sitting in the seat next to me.


----------



## ReRe

kroquet said:


> Since I am a BV newbie, is that the gold Ottone? It is gorgeous!!!


 
No, not ottone.
This pic has to get posted to the Bags as art thread


----------



## mlbags

Another car portrait pic... this time's my OP Roma (I almost forgot about having this pic!).






_(Pardon me for not replying to posts related to the picture of my Platino Ossidato Cabat - have not been too active here of late. Been distracted a little ;p )_


----------



## BookerMoose

For some reason I can't see your OP Roma picture - *mlbags* - can't wait!

And *noon* - your Turbolence Montaigne is gorgeous...  contrasts so nicely with your car upholstery!!


----------



## noon

Thank you *BookerMoose! *I too cant see the pic *mlbags*.


----------



## mlbags

mlbags said:


> Another car portrait pic... this time's my OP Roma (I almost forgot about having this pic!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(Pardon me for not replying to posts related to the picture of my Platino Ossidato Cabat - have not been too active here of late. Been distracted a little ;p )_


 
Oh, funny, pic is visible on my pc (??). Anyway, sorry about that, I'll just post a thumbnail here as well. Cheers,


----------



## spendalot

I  your OP ROMA.


----------



## bluefish

It's overcast and a bit rainy today, but I'm still carrying my new Ferro Pyramid. 







She's sitting up a bit straighter in this pic ...


----------



## Mid-

I've been thinking about digging up this thread!  Here's mine. We are pyramid cousins, leema183.


----------



## bluefish

^^ oh, she's lovely!


----------



## fpiccione

Here is my car portrait


----------



## goldbundles

*bluefish, your bag is really, really beautiful. *


----------



## bluefish

^^ aw, thanks *goldbundles*! I haven't been carrying her this week ... it SNOWED.


----------



## doreenjoy

*fpiccione*, I love how your pic shows the cosmetic case (?) peeking out of the veneta. All of the BV colors coordinate so well with each other!


----------



## fpiccione

doreenjoy said:


> *fpiccione*, I love how your pic shows the cosmetic case (?) peeking out of the veneta. All of the BV colors coordinate so well with each other!


 

Thank you doreenjoy


----------



## jmcadon

Ok, it's not in the passenger seat, but it still loves the ride...


----------



## PsychoBagLady

jmcadon said:


> Ok, it's not in the passenger seat, but it still loves the ride...



I love it! Does it stay in place at highway speeds?


----------



## annelovepuggy

Very Cool !



jmcadon said:


> Ok, it's not in the passenger seat, but it still loves the ride...


----------



## Bichon Lover

jmcadon said:


> Ok, it's not in the passenger seat, but it still loves the ride...





Yaahhh baby !!!!


----------



## L4F4

What a wonderful thread! I hope to see more beautiful BV bags along for the ride with their proud owners.


----------



## LT bag lady

BV No Name tote, you can see my Ebano zip around wallet sneaking out.


----------



## annie9999

really beautiful, love the wallet peaking out.


----------



## BookerMoose

I love the Double-Handled/Cinched/No Name Tote!


----------



## kroquet

Sorry for the bad color, but it's very overcast today. This bag is going to cause a car accident!!!


----------



## krisluvspurses

kroquet said:


> Sorry for the bad color, but it's very overcast today. This bag is going to cause a car accident!!!


 
I still can't get over how gorgeous that bag is!! 
Even with the overcast, she looks so happy sitting next to you in the Mini


----------



## kroquet

^^Thanks DD !!!


----------



## alexis77

kroquet--you new bag looks right at home in her car seat! Love your new avatar!


----------



## doreenjoy

Love the bag *and* your tagline! 

DoreenJoy, POST-menopausal.


----------



## jmcadon

^^you are too young to be done with all that!!!


----------



## LT bag lady

Took my Saffron Pyramid out today since the sun was shining, not in the convertible (had 2 kids with me), but the sunroof was open, look how different the color can look...
That is my Crimson Butterfly key strap in the picture, and you can see my Nero long Tab wallet peeking through.


----------



## kroquet

Wow, what a pretty color!!!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Too funny, I just got home and was going to dig up this thread and I logged on and it's right at the top.  Thanks *LT* for saving me the trouble and your bag looks amazing. 

Today I had Miss Armatura (original) out and about.


----------



## kroquet

Wow, very pretty, too!!!!


----------



## Mid-

LT bag lady, Bichon Lover, I can so picture both of you glance over your beauties from time to time while driving and smile the gorgeous smiles!! 

Drive safely!


----------



## LT bag lady

BL Armatura is divine!! Oh my, BV colors are just all so beautiful!!
Thanks for sharing that beauty!
Mid, I do look over at her sitting there and smile...  I need therapy.


----------



## Bichon Lover

We all do.....need therapy that is


----------



## Love Of My Life

The colors are outstanding!!


----------



## CaliforniaGal

BookerMoose said:


> I love the Double-Handled/Cinched/No Name Tote!


 
Me too, me too!!  I love it in all the colors .. but that Ebano is  heavenly.  I think I'm going to have to start wearing brown.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

love those bags in the car seats..


----------



## PsychoBagLady

Bump!


----------



## Mid-

Oh, I just realised that I have not posted this pic.


----------



## zooba

That is so pretty.  I love the car shots.


----------



## capulet

*Mid-*, I want to ride in your passenger seat and pet your Cabat!  Is that okay?


----------



## Ranag

What a fun thread!  Love the photos.


----------



## annelovepuggy

Ranag said:


> What a fun thread!  Love the photos.



*Ranag* - love [dying] to see yours !!!


----------



## mariabdc

Mid-... i just fainted. I seriously couldnt drive my car if i had such a gorgeous bag sitting so close to my... I'd be patting it and glancing at it, so my journey would be rather short and would end abruptly in a hospital ward... Of course, I would request to take the bag with me in the ambulance...


----------



## Ranag

annelovepuggy said:


> *Ranag* - love [dying] to see yours !!!


 
I attempted this last night - I really need to do it when it is not so dark LOL!  I will try again in the sunlight.


----------



## Mid-

Gorgeous pic, *Ranag*!

*maria*, it actually happened, well, sort of.  I had a fender bender (no I don't think I was glancing at my mini, well was I?) and my DH carried it to the ER while I was strapped onto the stretcher.  The first thing I said to my DH after being released from it was "my bag, honey?".

*capulet*, tomorrow you will!!


----------



## annelovepuggy

Ranag - Gorgeous!  She's just like a princess, don't you agree ?


----------



## Ranag

annelovepuggy said:


> Ranag - Gorgeous!  She's just like a princess, don't you agree ?


 
Thanks  I do love that bag.  I am constantly surprised by how soft it is.  It is a wired design like my nero python bag, so I am able to shape it the way I want to.  I thought this bag would be delicate and cumbersome, but it is neither.  It is a great bag to carry!


----------



## mariabdc

Mid- said:


> !
> 
> *maria*, it actually happened, well, sort of. I had a fender bender (no I don't think I was glancing at my mini, well was I?) and my DH carried it to the ER while I was strapped onto the stretcher. The first thing I said to my DH after being released from it was "my bag, honey?".
> 
> !!


 
I can totally relate to this! I'd be the same... I went to hospital to have a biopsy taken last week. I was on my own, so nobody could keep my bag while i was in the OR (which i handt foreseen).
Luckily, i always carry a large plastic bag in my bags, so i carefully placed my Chloe Betty bag in it and took it with me to the operating theater. 
The nurses were quite puzzled, but i was adamant not to leave my bag alone in the changing room.


----------



## beth001

Yes, I realize I'm commenting on a post that is almost TWO YEARS OLD, but Mystiletto, you have hit the trifecta here:  Lexus, Starbucks, and Bottega Veneta!   Now, I have to snap a shot of my Veneta for the thread.



Mystiletto said:


> Here is my contribution for my beloved BV


----------



## NicAddict

... taking a ride in my car this morning 

(yes I know, the car needs cleaning )


----------



## Mid-

Awww, gorgey!!

but wait, did you take this pic while driving??


----------



## NicAddict

Mid- said:


> Awww, gorgey!!
> 
> but wait, did you take this pic while driving??



EAGLE EYE !

Yup (but no worries, no children, women, old ladies or even pets were harmed in the making of this shot.....I was going really slowly.... and as you can see, the picture is not the sharpest, I just held up the camera hoping it would be a decent shot)


----------



## Ranag

What a gorgeous bag!!!   What color is this?


----------



## NicAddict

Ranag said:


> What a gorgeous bag!!!   What color is this?



This is the Reflet Cabat. 

There are loads more (and I think better) pictures here: http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/the-day-i-fell-in-love-again-reveal-499035.html


----------



## Ranag

NicAddict said:


> This is the Reflet Cabat.
> 
> There are loads more (and I think better) pictures here: http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/the-day-i-fell-in-love-again-reveal-499035.html


 
Oh my!  What a beauty!  I am not sure if I am a Cabat gal, but that bag could make me a convert!


----------



## NicAddict

Not sure if there are any left Ranag, there were only 200 of them and I was told that Europe was sold out (in fact mine was re-imported into Europe from Asia)...


----------



## Mid-

Ranag said:


> Oh my!  What a beauty!  *I am not sure if I am a Cabat gal*, but that bag could make me a convert!



I think we've heard this from many PFers who now own a cabat, and in many cases not just one, no?


----------



## Ranag

Mid- said:


> I think we've heard this from many PFers who now own a cabat, and in many cases not just one, no?


 
I am sure I will end up with one (or more) eventually.  I have been trying on the Barcelona PO Cabat in the medium size a lot.  My husband's concern is that it is a completely open top bag.

You gals get such nice pics in the car!  I can barely get the darn bag in the photo...lol   My Ferro Roma


----------



## NicAddict

Ranag said:


> I am sure I will end up with one (or more) eventually.  I have been trying on the Barcelona PO Cabat in the medium size a lot.  My husband's concern is that it is a completely open top bag.


Somewhere in this forum there was mention of Cabats with straps added after-sale which could be used to tie the bag closed on top. Someone chime in please...



Ranag said:


> You gals get such nice pics in the car!  I can barely get the darn bag in the photo...lol   My Ferro Roma


There is absolutely nothing wrong with this picture. Gorgeous bag!


----------



## TDL

NicAddict said:


> Somewhere in this forum there was mention of Cabats with straps added after-sale which could be used to tie the bag closed on top. Someone chime in please...


 
The discussions were peppered on the Cabat Owners united thread... you need to scroll to the first few posts since that has over a thousand posts at this point

http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/cabat-owners-and-future-owners-united-257861.html

Here are some photos of the leather ties posted by PorscheGirl. There is also an option to attach magnetic closures but I cannot find a photo of it.


----------



## sbelle

Here is an example of the magnetic closures from hobbyfan's recent ebay sale that wasn't a sale


----------



## NicAddict

Thank you ladies. I like the magnetic closure. Where does one get this ?


----------



## TDL

NicAddict said:


> Thank you ladies. I like the magnetic closure. Where does one get this ?


 
Best to check your nearest BV boutique for any recommendations on where to get this done in Europe.  Based on the old threads, the BV Beverly Hills boutique was the one who had local contacts who can do this for a fee.  BV does not install the leather ties or magnetic closures themselves.


----------



## uclaboi

*Nicaddict* and *Ranag* - Gorgeous shots of your bags.  So much fun!


----------



## LT bag lady

My Nero Cervo Hobo beside me, oh my does she smell great!


----------



## Juda

love Cervo


----------



## kroquet

LT - love it!!!


----------



## capulet

*LT*, I love that picture!  Makes me want to take my cervo hobo for a ride!


----------



## sbelle

Took my baby out for a trip today.  

Couldn't resist snapping a shot with my iphone sitting in the drive-through of Taco Bell ( Texas ladies, you see what we have to resort to where I live???)


----------



## LT bag lady

scc, she looks great!  
You have a project going there...  what you making?  I need to get started on something, but 3 halloween costumes need me 1st.


----------



## maltygirl

ssc0619 said:


> Texas ladies, you see what we have to resort to where I live???



Oh, ssc ... that absolutely breaks my heart!!!   If I could, I'd pack up some REAL Mexican food and send it your way, PRONTO!!!

Absolutely LOVE the bag, though!!!   She makes a beautiful passenger!


----------



## NicAddict

ssc0619 said:


> Texas ladies, you see what we have to resort to where I live???



What's that? Beautiful weather while others around the world are preparing for winter ? 

Stunning bag!!


----------



## TDL

ssc0619 said:


> Took my baby out for a trip today.
> 
> *Couldn't resist snapping a shot with my iphone sitting in the drive-through of Taco Bell ( Texas ladies, you see what we have to resort to where I live???)*


 
LOL! I'm not from Texas but I can completely relate. Come on guys, don't knock Taco Bell. It's not bad if you can't have the realy thing.


----------



## Sammyjoe

I love with Annie9999's bag!!! Her cabat in the well of her car is totally droolworthy!!! I cannot wait until I find my perfect cabat to be able to share car shot pics!Lol!
Just love your PO Cabat ssc!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Ranag your roma is stunning!!!

Nic, nic, you are killing me with your reflect!!! I am in Love with that bag!! Why oh why did I not take your advice!!!! Stunning car, stunning bag!!


----------



## blueiris

Great photos, LT and ssc0619!


----------



## NicAddict

*LT*: Oops... forgot yours... looks like heavenly butter there on your passenger seat


----------



## maltygirl

LT - Your Cervo looks DELICIOUS!!!  So smooshy soft ... LOVE!


----------



## NicAddict

Sammyjoe said:


> Ranag your roma is stunning!!!
> 
> Nic, nic, you are killing me with your reflect!!! I am in Love with that bag!! Why oh why did I not take your advice!!!! Stunning car, stunning bag!!



Sorry dear. I am only a first year trainee in the enabling department. Surely if Ethel would have been there...


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^ You did well Nic!! Its sods law that even my DH is hoping I get a cabat soon, to give his poor ears a rest!Lol!


----------



## NicAddict

Tie Dye maybe ?

Or there are still some Fevers around..


----------



## kroquet

Someone give me a description of the tye dye Cabat!!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

I thought the tie dye was the marshmallow cabat that ReRe is in love with Kroquet.

Nic, my heart is set on a reflect or ottone cabat or a new metallic BV may bring out!Lol!


----------



## kroquet

Oh!!!   Slaps self!   Thanks Sammyjoe!

Maybe a Reflet will turn up on Ebay.


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^Thanks Kroquet!


----------



## LT bag lady

kroquet said:


> Oh!!! Slaps self! Thanks Sammyjoe!
> 
> Maybe a Reflet will turn up on Ebay.


 
OMGosh if that happened, Sammy & I may end up in a bidding war!


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^^Lol!! LT I would let you get it first  and then the very next one is all mine!!!


----------



## LT bag lady

Sammyjoe said:


> ^^^Lol!! LT I would let you get it first  and then the very next one is all mine!!!


 You are too kind!!  Just spoke with Bryan, no chance of even an SO of any style in Reflet :cry:


----------



## NicAddict

LT bag lady said:


> Sammy & I may end up in a bidding war!



Since according to kroquet my Reflet will be tossed around to the side like an old lady, shall we start the bidding now ? LOL

NO NO NO Mods... this was a joke... one would have to shoot me (and again to be sure I am gone) and pry it of my cold dead arms!!



LT bag lady said:


> You are too kind!! Just spoke with Bryan, no chance of even an SO of any style in Reflet


I was wondering how they would handle this limited edition with SO's... I am sorry for you ladies but i am glad it remains limited, they would otherwise ruin the magic wouldn't they (But I would gladly accept 2 SO's of a Reflet with Croc handles to make it an SO upgrade for you both)


----------



## maltygirl

LT bag lady said:


> Just spoke with Bryan, no chance of even an SO of any style in Reflet



OH, SAY IT ISN'T SO ... I've been dreaming of a Reflet Veneta ever since laying my eyes on Nic's GLORIOUS Cabat!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

LT bag lady said:


> You are too kind!! Just spoke with Bryan, no chance of even an SO of any style in Reflet :cry:


 
Thanks for confirming LT, hopefully in a few months BV will bring out another metallic!


----------



## eliselady

Sammyjoe said:


> Thanks for confirming LT, hopefully in a few months BV will bring out another metallic!



Oh Sam I didn't know you were after one!  Next time try my enabling skills?  They are a bit less subtle, it basically involves me frog marching you into the shop!


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^lol, you are a lovely enabler Eliselady!! I think we are all awaiting another BV special metallic!!


----------



## kroquet

Sammyjo0e, you are too kind.    Surely Tomas will come out with a smashing new metallic!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^ Thanks and Fingers crossed Kroquet!!


----------



## ReRe

Yes I think the tie died and the burnt marshmallow, better known as ReRe's holy grail are one and the same.  PS The cabat fund has grown..$2000, jeez only need to get to $7500 by January.


----------



## Mid-

*uclaboi* called the tie dye cabat "burnt marshmallow", and the name stuck I think, as it was just so perfect!!

Remember this thread?

And this post?

That's when *ReRe* and *Baggiana* (and many more) fell madly in love with this beauty.


----------



## sbelle

ReRe said:


> The cabat fund has grown..$2000, jeez only *need to get to $7500 by January*.


 
I understand your pain!


----------



## NicAddict

Mid- said:


> That's when *ReRe* and *Baggiana* (and many more) fell madly in love with this beauty.


And my name will be put on the first Medium that arrives in Zurich... I am not sure which smiley to put here as I am not really sure how to pay for it....


----------



## kroquet

Ethel thinks that you will find a way !


----------



## NicAddict

NicAddict believes that Ethel thinks too much 

Broke TPFers everywhere know it...


----------



## LT bag lady

NicAddict said:


> And my name will be put on the first Medium that arrives in Zurich... I am not sure which smiley to put here as I am not really sure how to pay for it....


 

The old rule Nic

One in, 1 out 
in Accounting we prefer FIFO (first in, first out ) translates into _Reflet_


----------



## NicAddict

LT bag lady said:


> The old rule Nic
> 
> One in, 1 out
> in Accounting we prefer FIFO (first in, first out ) translates into _Reflet_



Whaa ??? I won't give up the Reflet !

I have 2 other bags that I don't use anymore so they probably would have to go, but where to sell if not on ebay?


----------



## jburgh

OK...car portraits, please .


----------



## ReRe

I've been told the toasty little marshmallow may appear in January. What perfect timing, I can picture the marshmallow on a table with a cup of hot cocoa (remember Jane's BV bag with the cupcake)  Then, I secretly hope I will hate it IRL so I can apply this money where it belongs, on the credit cards.


----------



## ReRe

Mid it is so mean of you to keep tempting me with those pictures...everytime I think I've forgotten her, I am pulled back in.


----------



## CDNinNYC

No car portrait for me as I sold it before moving to NY but I was on a plane this weekend and liked how the reading light hit my bag.  I had to make due with a photo on my lap since the seat next to me was taken up by DH.


----------



## Mid-

This is uber sexy~~!


----------



## mediaspin360

This an awesome idea....love this thread....it almost made the purse come to live....the lighting, shadows, colors, texture, feel like they are talking to us....love me and use me! LOL


----------



## LT bag lady

Beautiful!
What color is your Sloane?


----------



## sportsger2001

I believe its a ferro sloane? the color looks exactly like mine


----------



## CDNinNYC

^^  You are right!  It is the ferro.


----------



## fpiccione

My new Large Catalano Campana in Ebano


----------



## annie9999

gorgeous bag.  love the catalano campana.


----------



## LLANeedle

I like it too....lots!


----------



## Baccarat

I thought I was the only one who would look lovingly at my BV as she rides in the passenger seat.  I love this forum!


----------



## BagEssence

Me & mini cabat at the passenger seat with my daughter's diaper and clothing peeking.  Funny story of the day, I screamed at my mom when she was going to put the cabat that I asked her to hold for a while, on the front seat's floor that is covered in dirt from the garage.  She thought something happened to her grand daughter, and we were LOL - ing when she found out that I was screaming for my cabat's life.


----------



## sbelle

Beautiful, beautiful cabat.

lol--I think we all know how you felt when your mom was going to put this beauty on the floor!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Bestill my heart.


----------



## lovebags2

LT bag lady said:


> Beautiful!
> What color is your Sloane?


 
Wow, this bag is just stunning!

Actually, they all are on this thread!!!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Just wanted to add mine, it almost blends into my car seat


----------



## sbelle

*Sammyjoe and Bichon Lover*-beautiful pictures.  

I don't know what it is about taking pictures in the cars, but the bags always look gorgreous!!


----------



## lovebags2

ssc0619 said:


> *Sammyjoe and Bichon Lover*-beautiful pictures.
> 
> I don't know what it is about taking pictures in the cars, but the bags always look gorgreous!!


 

hehe,  my thoughts exactly!  You know after seeing all these gorgy pics of everyone's bag in the car I told myself maybe I should snap a pic in my car next time too.  

My bags never look this good when I take pics!  Then again maybe it's just BV!


----------



## Mid-




----------



## kroquet

Sammyjoe - is the lovely Noce riding in a Mini???


----------



## luxury.ninja




----------



## Sammyjoe

kroquet said:


> Sammyjoe - is the lovely Noce riding in a Mini???


 
Yep


----------



## kroquet

Ha!!  I knew it!   Recognized the door handle!   I need to take some bag pics with my beloved Nigel. (Yes, I named my Mini!)


----------



## LT bag lady

Very nice!!!  Makes me want to got to Hawaii!!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

kroquet said:


> Ha!! I knew it! Recognized the door handle! I need to take some bag pics with my beloved Nigel. (Yes, I named my Mini!)


 
Lol!!Nigel!!!Lol!! I love it!! Your funny Kroquet!!

LT, nice blow up of Bryan's BV its a very stunning blue!


----------



## kroquet

Bryan's cobalt is gorgeous!!!!    What are we waiting for??   Let's hop a plane there now!!!!    Mu-Mus and mai-tais for all!!!lol


Sammyjoe, Nigel was a name that my DD came up with and it seemed like a good proper British name.   Between my DH, my JAck and Nigel, it's hard to deicde who I love more!!       just kidding!!    a little


----------



## Sammyjoe

Lol, that was what threw me Kroquet! Nigel is just such a typically british name and you are from Texas so for me that made it even funnier:lolots:

Looking forward to seeing one of your BV bags riding in Nigel!


----------



## doreenjoy

I have no car, but here's a photo of my BV cervo hobo in nero riding the subway home from the office tonight.


----------



## annie9999

*doreenjoy*- love the subway picture.  you are so lucky not to have a car.  i hate driving.  one of my pocketbook criteria is- will i feel comfortable on the subway with this bag.  i am totally a mass transit person.


----------



## doreenjoy

annie9999 said:


> *doreenjoy*- love the subway picture. you are so lucky not to have a car. i hate driving. one of my pocketbook criteria is- will i feel comfortable on the subway with this bag. i am totally a mass transit person.


 
Thanks, Annie! I know how you feel. My criteria for bags include: "is it bus and subway friendly? Can I wear it while walking through a not-so-great neighborhood?"

I think those are the reasons I steer clear of metallics and LV monogram. 

I don't hate driving, but I rarely leave my beloved city so it seemed like such a waste to have a car. I got rid of my last car in 1990 and have never been happier. 

Here are a few pics of my New Ball in baltic riding the subway.


----------



## blueiris

annie9999 said:


> *doreenjoy*- love the subway picture. you are so lucky not to have a car. i hate driving. one of my pocketbook criteria is- will i feel comfortable on the subway with this bag. i am totally a mass transit person.


 
Me, too.  I take a train to work and it's so convenient and easy.  My husband and I got rid of one of our cars (we have just one) because I can easily walk to the train station, and it was pointless for me to keep my car and pay for maintenance and insurance on it.  I am pondering my next handbag purchase and found myself wondering whether it's commute-friendly (and commute-durable) and wouldn't call attention to itself.

Doreenjoy, I love the subway photos!


----------



## lovebags2

Doreenjoy, OMG I LOVE that bag too.

You have GREAT taste!


----------



## LT bag lady

Doreenjoy, I love your BV in transport portraits!  
When I lived in NYC, I did not a have a car, staying fit was a no brainer...


----------



## doreenjoy

Thanks, ladies. I have to confess I've been wondering how a knot would be on the subway.

I live less than a mile from the symphony, so I always walk when I go there...that might be enough justification.


----------



## MNS

doreenjoy said:


> Thanks, ladies. I have to confess I've been wondering how a knot would be on the subway.
> 
> I live less than a mile from the symphony, so I always walk when I go there...that might be enough justification.


 

*Doreenjoy*, that just made me laugh outloud!  :lolots:

I recently saw "South Pacific" when it was in town and got to carry my lovely new knot.  It was all the justification I needed to have bought it in the first place!


----------



## uclaboi

Here's a pic of my new PO Cabat and Cocco lave wallet.


----------



## BagEssence

Uclaboi, your wallet & cabat are simply scrumptious.


----------



## sbelle

The Purse Blog post made me put my argyle back into rotation.  Glad I did!  Here we are at the Wendy's drive through again...


----------



## SCL

doreenjoy said:


> Thanks, ladies. I have to confess I've been wondering how a knot would be on the subway.



I may try it next week.  

But might knot be able to take a pic.


----------



## Bichon Lover

ssc0619 said:


> The Purse Blog post made me put my argyle back into rotation.  Glad I did!  Here we are at the Wendy's drive through again...





Wow!!!!  That's the first pic I've seen other than the catalog and it looks so rich.  Would love to see that in person.


----------



## jburgh

ssc0619 said:


> The Purse Blog post made me put my argyle back into rotation.  Glad I did!  Here we are at the Wendy's drive through again...




oh, YUM!!!


----------



## kroquet

Lucy, I adore that bag!!!   It makes me smile!!!    Ethel definitely approves!!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Stunning bag just nestling there ssc0619!


----------



## Bichon Lover

When I left the house today......


----------



## Bichon Lover

When I came home........

How obscene and decadent is that?!?!?!


----------



## SCL

LOVE the decadence!


----------



## sbelle

*Bichon Lover*--love your birdie!!





where did the second bag come from?  


Have you had that?


----------



## Mid-

That decadent is too sexy!!


----------



## kroquet

ssc0619 said:


> *Bichon Lover*--love your birdie!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where did the second bag come from?
> 
> 
> Have you had that?


 
You don't miss a beat!!!    Bichon, you've got some splainin to do!!!


----------



## TDL

*BL *- ditto with Lucy's question.  Did you have that Lilac Caiman San Marco Bag all along? Sneaky, sneaky 

Any thoughts on that bag?  Size, dimensions, weight, leather?  I had my eye on a similar style - the Truffle one with Mosaico patches - but both bags never came to Asia.


----------



## Bichon Lover

So what do you think??????  That I store my bags in my trunk so I can leave the house with 1 and come home with 2????    Silly silly girls.


----------



## doreenjoy

What a beautiful pair!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Luckily no accidents were caused by my drooling and petting on my way home!   Look at the pretty shimmer on the San Marco.   It is possible to love more than 1 at a time.


----------



## sbelle

In my life it is totally within the realm of possiblity to have an extra bag hidden in the car.  

I have been in love with that San Marco bag forever.


----------



## kroquet

I still think that BL didn't answer the question.   Is the San Marco new???   Did I miss a reveal????   FEss up!


----------



## LT bag lady

BL have you been naughty again?   I'm really loving the birdie & her friend!!

Took my Copper Rame out this am to meet another tPFer for coffee.


----------



## CDNinNYC

^^   Me likey!


----------



## Bichon Lover

That's a really cool pic *LT*, it looks like two colors woven together in that lighting.


----------



## sbelle

kroquet said:


> I still think that BL didn't answer the question. Is the San Marco new??? Did I miss a reveal???? FEss up!


 
Yes it is new!  *BL* was trying to be under the radar and didn't come right out and say it.  I think the car potrait was the reveal!!!


----------



## sbelle

*LT Bag Lady*-- love that picture--it makes your bag look scrumptious!  

I think some of the best pictures of our bags are the car potraits!


----------



## NicAddict

I believe I still owe this in this thread....

Yes I was good this time and took the picture before driving away...






bad Fever doesn't like to be trained...


----------



## LT bag lady

NicAddict said:


> I believe I still owe this in this thread....
> 
> Yes I was good this time and took the picture before driving away...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bad Fever doesn't like to be trained...


 

Your Cabats need obedience training!

Fever is still beautiful even if she is naughty!


----------



## capulet

*NicAddict*, your Fever Cabat looks so divine and luscious against the black leather!


----------



## Mid-

Oh, *Nic*, thank you so much for taking the pics while "not" driving!  That was my first concern when I saw your pics, LOL!

She is so strikingly beautiful.  And I prefer her non-tucked-in look!!


----------



## NicAddict

Mid- said:


> Oh, *Nic*, thank you so much for taking the pics while "not" driving!  That was my first concern when I saw your pics, LOL!
> 
> She is so strikingly beautiful.  And I prefer her non-tucked-in look!!



LOL, maybe I should start a 'Car portraits - while driving' thread hahaha


----------



## Sammyjoe

Lovely BV LT bag lady! love your Cabat Nic!!

Remember ladies - "keep your eyes on the road and away from your BV bags!!"


----------



## NicAddict

Sammyjoe said:


> Lovely BV LT bag lady! love your Cabat Nic!!
> 
> Remember ladies - "keep your eyes on the road and away from your BV bags!!"



Hmmm, this gives me an idea... drive while holding bag on lap, use steering wheel to hold it up so a nice picture can be taken of the bag AND the speedometer... fastest one wins


----------



## Sammyjoe




----------



## sbelle

Nic-- she is just gorgeous!!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Hot Fever *Nic* !!!


----------



## Bichon Lover

LT bag lady said:


> BL have you been naughty again?   I'm really loving the birdie & her friend!!




Lots of pretty pics of the San Marco added to my "On Demand" thread.   Two for the price of one plus boots!  Don't want to hog the forum.   Oooooo, almost forgot my boots are coming on Tuesday.   I can't wait!


----------



## mariabdc

Gorgeous bags, Nic and LT...


----------



## sbelle

A potrait of my leopard wallet that I got last spring.


----------



## LT bag lady

ssc0619 said:


> A potrait of my leopard wallet that I got last spring.


 

I love that wallet, but really LOVE that Cabas!!! Please don't tell me it's a baby, I will just .


----------



## sbelle

LT bag lady said:


> I love that wallet, but really LOVE that Cabas!!! Please don't tell me it's a baby, I will just .


 
lol--it is!  And it isn't mine yet!  

I am "borrowing" it from Bag, Borrow or Steal.  They had a day a couple weeks ago where you could rent 1/2 price.  Someone over in Prada had just purchased a bronze and it got my attention, so when I saw the bronze available, I jumped on it.

I think I am going to "steal" it.  Which kind of defeats my purpose for using B. B pr S.  I "borrow" bags, so I don't buy them!


----------



## LT bag lady

A bronze Baby Cabas is worth stealing!  I love that bag!!


----------



## LT bag lady

Took my Cabat shopping today


----------



## NicAddict

Scrumptious!!!!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Took my striped beauty out to lunch with me today.  I loved looking at all her colors and my girlfriend loved it!


----------



## sbelle

*BL*--so pretty!!


----------



## kw919

Took a picture of my 'new to me' yummy noce pyramid in my car - this is my first picture post - hope this works ......


----------



## sbelle

^^ she looks beautiful!  I love noce!


----------



## BgaHolic

kw919, I was looking at that bag and I love it! Do you think that color can be worn day in and day out or do you think it will take a beating as far as coloring?  I think it's a gorgeous neutral for all year round!


----------



## kw919

Thanks BgaHolic, it was certainly a find.   Noce is just beautiful and I agree that it is a great all around color.  It is still new for me but I expect it will need some TLC as it really is an in-between color - worth it though because it is really yummy  - I love my nero venetta but I love the noce even more


----------



## Bichon Lover

Love me some Noce!


----------



## egoiste

My cobalt barcelona tote! Use it for school and usually stuff with it with my books, newspaper, water bottle, jacket, etc. Very sturdy!


----------



## annie9999

egoiste said:


> My cobalt barcelona tote! Use it for school and usually stuff with it with my books, newspaper, water bottle, jacket, etc. Very sturdy!


looks great.  love it.  thanks for sharing.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

egoiste said:


> My cobalt barcelona tote! Use it for school and usually stuff with it with my books, newspaper, water bottle, jacket, etc. Very sturdy!



we are TWINS...ehhe


----------



## sbelle

This bag was L*T Bag Lady*'s fault.  I clearly remember her forcing me to buy it during the long gloomy winter


----------



## Mid-

The original pyramid in noce? That's a beauty, *sbelle*!!


----------



## LT bag lady

I did?  It's beautiful!!  Love that the Old Pyramid is adjustable!





sbelle said:


> This bag was L*T Bag Lady*'s fault. I clearly remember her forcing me to buy it during the long gloomy winter


----------



## Bichon Lover

Beautiful bags everybody!


----------



## sbelle

LT bag lady said:


> I did?



Well you told me that that Woodbury had them.  And then you sent me those very powerful "BUY IT" "BUY IT" "BUY IT" vibes.  What could I do?


----------



## LT bag lady

sbelle said:


> Well you told me that that Woodbury had them. And then you sent me those very powerful "BUY IT" "BUY IT" "BUY IT" vibes. What could I do?


 
Oh... I did...  See what you would have missed...  I got your back!


----------



## Grandmommie

She is VERY bad about doing that *sbelle* and then forgetting....lol


----------



## LLANeedle

*sbelle*, that's a keeper in my book.  I love noce and what's better than an adjustable shoulder strap?  I think you owe LT a big thank you!!!!!   LOL


----------



## Bichon Lover

My babies maiden voyage.


----------



## sbelle

LLANeedle said:


> *sbelle*, that's a keeper in my book.  I love noce and what's better than an adjustable shoulder strap?  *I think you owe LT a big thank you*!!!!!   LOL



All good points *LLANeedle*!  

Thanks *LT*!!!!


----------



## sbelle

Bichon Lover said:


> My babies maiden voyage.



That's a pretty baby!


----------



## Grandmommie

Very pretty baby!


----------



## LT bag lady

sbelle said:


> All good points *LLANeedle*!
> 
> Thanks *LT*!!!!


 
My Pleasure!

*BL*, she looks right at home! Lovely!


----------



## sbelle




----------



## Grandmommie

What bag is that *sbelle*?, she is beautiful!


----------



## Bichon Lover

*sbelle* That looks good enough to want to lay my head on it and take a little snoozer.


----------



## Mid-

*Grandmommie*, I'm obviously not *sbelle*, but that I believe is Canevas Boutis bag (in Cigar).

Hey, *sbelle*, did you ever officially say that you got that bag?


----------



## sbelle

Mid- said:


> Hey, *sbelle*, did you ever officially say that you got that bag?




*Mid*--nothing gets by you!


I think maybe it just slipped my mind.


----------



## MY1008

Wow


----------



## sbelle




----------



## LT bag lady

^^^ lovely Sbelle, is that Noce Pyramid? or Tan?  She looks very comfy!


----------



## nazaluke

I don't know which I like better--the bag or the car!!!


----------



## sbelle

LT bag lady said:


> ^^^ lovely Sbelle, is that Noce Pyramid? or Tan?  She looks very comfy!



It is and you were the enabler on that one.  You told me when the outlets had it awhile back.


----------



## LT bag lady

sbelle said:


> It is and you were the enabler on that one. You told me when the outlets had it awhile back.


I lose track of my enabling .


----------



## mdlcal28

I cant WAIT to share a Car Portrait of my Veneta and French Snap Wallet!
Hopefully my enabler got back from her honeymoon safely, saw she had some money, and shipped that baby off today!! I am STILL "petting" my wallet! I want to pet something BIGGER!!


----------



## mdlcal28

I think LT needs to change from MEMBER to MASTER ENABLER!!!!
She is...she is.....I just wish she would adopt me so she could just 
"SHARE"!!!


----------



## wt880014

^Agree - LT* MASTER ENABLER*!


----------



## Grandmommie

Oh, I know from a personal experience, that *LT*, is a Master Enabler, BUT she always helps me think things thru, because I am super impulsive...


----------



## LT bag lady

Beautiful Sunny day here in the northeast so I took my toy convertible and my new cross body BV out to run some errands.


----------



## Grandmommie

I think I might need a Cross Body bag...look at all you got in it.....Wow!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Very nice!  *Mid* and I looked at that bag in SF last month and we both loved it and think we would have both taken it home except we don't wear cross body and we tried to make the strap shorter and the way they made it we couldn't tie a knot on the backside and make it look nice like I could other larger cross body styles.  It sure was adorable though for those like you that wear cross body styles. 

Looks absolutely beautiful in your cute car.


----------



## fogcitychick

Just found this thread last night and I love it! So inspired that I just had to snap a picture of my tea (old) ball bag this morning on my way to work   All the BV portraits posted so far are simply so gorgeous!


----------



## spendalot

*fogcitychick*, nice shot! Btw, that's the latest ball, not old at all  It's the new new ball infact! 
Your avatar is so cute


----------



## fogcitychick

Ooops!  I guess I got my info all mixed up, I kept thinking that the one with the metal rings are new.

Thanks on the avatar comment!  I love camelias.


----------



## spendalot

No worries. The ball bags with metal rings (version 2) are indeed called new ball but sadly are discontinued. Yours is version 3


----------



## LT bag lady

Sunny September Day, Reflect in my convertible


----------



## annie9999

LT bag lady said:


> Sunny September Day, Reflect in my convertible


great picture LT.  i didn't really like reflet until i saw yours and now i am crazy about it.  gorgeous bag (the car isn't bad either).


----------



## annelovepuggy

So soft like sinking into a puddle ... can't wait my moon cabat get like this.


----------



## Grandmommie

somehow, I don't think Miss Moon will get as "puddly" as Miss Reflect...she sure is pretty!


----------



## princessdoll

just got my iphone4 n was playing around with a new app and decided to snap a pic of my bv in my car =)


----------



## sbelle




----------



## scoobiesmomma

^Is that Toffee? It's gorgeous!!


----------



## sbelle

I got it from NM last year and was told it was ash, but it looks more like ash scuro to me.


----------



## Grandmommie

Very pretty, sbelle!


----------



## annelovepuggy

sbelle - sitting pretty in the car !  Nice, I love this bag.


----------



## sbelle




----------



## doreenjoy

^^ Love it!


----------



## LT bag lady

Sbelle, I really like that bag!


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

It looks so editorial, *sbelle* - like it's a paparazzi of a celebrity's purse, keys and car!  Very lovely shot.


----------



## BgaHolic

Seriously! BV should consider giving you a cut for using your gorgeous photos in their catalogs!


----------



## LT bag lady

Does this count?  BV Ostrich Piggy in my car...


----------



## Bichon Lover

I just have one question??????  Why is the key in your car?  :wondering  I've never used the key to my car in the 3 1/2 years that I've had it.  Probably couldn't get it out to use it if I had to. :girlwhack:


----------



## LT bag lady

Bichon Lover said:


> I just have one question?????? Why is the key in your car? :wondering I've never used the key to my car in the 3 1/2 years that I've had it. Probably couldn't get it out to use it if I had to. :girlwhack:


 
For the picture . lol!


----------



## Bichon Lover

LT bag lady said:


> For the picture . lol!




Ahhhhh, I should have known that.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

LT bag lady said:


> Does this count? BV Ostrich Piggy in my car...


 
This picture is too cute for words...


----------



## BookerMoose

Okay, excuse me for my ignorance because I have an old car - but why DON'T you need to use your key in your car?


----------



## shopaholicious

BookerMoose said:


> Okay, excuse me for my ignorance because I have an old car - but why DON'T you need to use your key in your car?



BMW Comfort Access allows for door to unlock and engine start without plugging in the key.  Other car makers also offer the same option.


----------



## LT bag lady

I'm always going on about the Sloane , so I took her out today for a little shopping trip.  My Nero Sloane, Moon lanyard & BV Tie Dye scarf.


----------



## BgaHolic

Did I say this is my favorite thread???? I just love how everyone here captures the colors and setting so perfectly!


----------



## Grandmommie

Love it *LT*!!!!  love the scarf!!!


----------



## BookerMoose

shopaholicious said:


> BMW Comfort Access allows for door to unlock and engine start without plugging in the key.  Other car makers also offer the same option.



Oh.  I have a 1995 Volkswagen...  I have to start my own engine - poor me!

LT - love the Nero Sloane!


----------



## Bichon Lover

BookerMoose said:


> Oh.  I have a 1995 Volkswagen...  I have to start my own engine - poor me!




Ahhhhhhh, should we take up a collection?????  

You'll notice the start-stop engine button right next to her key in the pic.   I will say it's fabulous because you never have to dig for your keys.  As long as the key is in your bag or on your body the car reads it for trunk, doors and engine.  Then I get home and have to use a key to get in the house.   A little lazy am I????


----------



## BookerMoose

Bichon Lover said:


> Ahhhhhhh, should we take up a collection?????



That is okay *BL* - I mostly walk and take transit in my daily life and so a car is really only something to cart the dogs around when necessary, so I am fine with what I have and would rather spend money on BVs instead!!


----------



## Bichon Lover

^^^^^^

I'm with ya sista.  I have a more moderately priced car because I have such a bad fashion habit in all areas and would rather spend the difference in that area than my car.  I wouldn't kick one to the curb though if someone wants to gift a fancy car to me.


----------



## Bichon Lover

My Opera Campana


----------



## BgaHolic

If I may say, absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## LT bag lady

BL, I'm taking my Med Campana out tomorrow!  Your baby looks fab!

Finally a Sunny day in the NE!!!
Miss Armatura Large Veneta


----------



## Grandmommie

Love the bag, love the car=A+ in my books!


----------



## NicAddict

Bichon Lover said:


> My Opera Campana




You got it, yay!! It's as gorgeous in your car as it was in the boutique


----------



## sbelle

I couldn't resist snapping one on top of the hood too to show how the color looks different in different lighting


----------



## ap.

Gah


----------



## cecicat

apey_grapey said:


> Gah



double gah!  Stunning, simply stunning.


----------



## Grandmommie

Love it, *sbelle*  !!!!  so happy you got it....


----------



## LT bag lady

Gorgeous!!!  
Wonder what people walking by think when they see us taking pcitures of our bags???:wondering


----------



## Grandmommie

That we are crazy...but, do we care???  lol...NO!  We are bag addicts...lol


----------



## Bichon Lover

Love the Armatura and the Bottle!


----------



## Longchamp

Love all the car portraits.  Great pix *sbelle*


----------



## BagEssence

After lunch with the girls.


----------



## sbelle

^She looks like a little princess sitting there!  Beautiful!


----------



## LLANeedle

*sbelle*, your pics really show off the color.  It's a beautiful cabat.


----------



## spendalot

sbelle, I love green and your bottle cabat looks fantastic


----------



## Grandmommie

My Elephant Armatura Large Veneta....I love her...


----------



## LT bag lady

Grandmommie, she looks good!!!!
Is she broken in yet?


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Fabulous pictures, everyone!


----------



## Grandmommie

*LT*-she is breaking in great...when I am not carrying her, she is in constant "Training"...a process I totally believe in!


----------



## sbelle

*grandmommie*--she's beautiful!!!!


----------



## TDL

Grandmommie said:


> My Elephant Armatura Large Veneta....I love her...


 
*Grandmommie* - it's fab! Glad someone actually got this. I know most people prefer the original Armatura but for some reason, this goes well with my skin tone better when I saw both in Hawaii earlier this year.  It's muted mettalic compared to its shinier Armatura sibling.  Subtle but elegant.


----------



## BagEssence

*sbelle* love your mini bottle cabat on the hood pic.


----------



## BagEssence

*grandmommie*elephant armatura looks more sturdy than ordinary elephant....


----------



## Grandmommie

BagEssence-I think they are both the same...I have seen and played with the original armatura and couldn't tell any difference in the sturdiness...they are both so beautiful..


----------



## LT bag lady

I knew there was a reason why I was so drawn to this color when I was trying to decide...
My car is Ferro!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

My word this thread is so fabulous!  Would someone kindly place my dropped jaw back in it's proper position for me?


----------



## sbelle

LT bag lady said:


> I knew there was a reason why I was so drawn to this color when I was trying to decide...
> My car is Ferro!



*LT*-- what a beautiful picture!!  Makes me want a ferro roma too!


----------



## Grandmommie

*LT* that is a GREAT picture.


----------



## Grandmommie

My new Nero DeGrade Belly Bag


----------



## wt880014

*LT *and *Grandmommie* what perfect driving companions you have!


----------



## LLANeedle

*LT*, great picture!


----------



## sbelle

Lovely!


----------



## glamstudio

nice Ferro Roma, *LT*.  I'm being haunted yet again by ferro!!!   

*Grandmommie*, love love love the Nero degrade!  it looks so elegant.


----------



## sbelle

although it is hard to tell from this photo, this is gladiol


----------



## Grandmommie

Very Very pretty *sbelle*!!


----------



## sbelle

Hello gorgeous.......


----------



## LT bag lady

sbelle said:


> Hello gorgeous.......


 
*Hello gorgeous* is right!!!!


----------



## Grandmommie

Drop dead gorgeous....I love it...I love it..


----------



## LLANeedle

I could look at the bag all day, every day.....ummm


----------



## Bichon Lover

Hubba hubba sbelle!!  So sexy


----------



## BookerMoose

Gorgeous!  Holt Renfrew, our only local store that carries BV, actually got this one and so I have seen it IRL and it really is gorgeous...  if only I could convince myself that I need to have one!!!  Hey wait - do you think it would fit my MacBook Air?!?!


----------



## BagEssence

what a beauty, sbelle.


----------



## couturequeen

stunner!


----------



## spendalot

She's breathtakingly beautiful, sbelle!


----------



## wt880014

This is my very FIRST attempt to post a picture! Never paid much attention to pink or lizard- but put them together


----------



## sbelle

WOW OH WOW!!


----------



## Grandmommie

Absolutely TDF!!!!  What a beauty.


----------



## LT bag lady

wt880014 said:


> This is my very FIRST attempt to post a picture! Never paid much attention to pink or lizard- but put them together


wt880014, I can see why this bag was caling for you, it is beautiful!!!  Limited edition exotic, WOW!!!  Is she lightweight?She looks perfect for you!


----------



## ap.

*wt*, that's a beauty!  what collection/year is that bag from?


----------



## wt880014

Thanks sbelle, Grandmommie, LT and apey! She is a limited edition from I believe 2007. There were only 200 made. She was supposedly the last one in the company. The colors on her are very soft. Not bright pinks. The handles actually have plum undertones.

She makes me feel very girly!


----------



## annie9999

*wt880014*- wow- just beautiful.


----------



## Grandmommie

You are Girly, wt880014!  So excited you got her...


----------



## cabochon

wt880014 said:


> This is my very FIRST attempt to post a picture! Never paid much attention to pink or lizard- but put them together


 

CONGRATS ...very pretty in pink!

I believe you are now bag twins with 88keys..


----------



## CindyKay

sbelle- re: the new cabat style w/python handles:

saw this in black and the new magma color (orange/red) at the local BV store. Lusting!!


----------



## CindyKay

First car portrait pic here


----------



## Grandmommie

Very pretty Cindykay....love it..


----------



## CindyKay

Thanks Grandmommie! I admire your beautiful collection! I only have a modest collection, and will try to post a family picture soon.


----------



## sbelle

*CindyKay* -- Is that a parachute?  I have one too and I love, love, love that style.

Your beautiful bag deserves a bigger picture!!


----------



## CindyKay

Thanks for enlarging the pic sbelle! (Now, if you would teach me how to do this, I could have my BV family portrait enlarged before posting). 

and yes, that is a parachute in toffee (correct me if I'm wrong about the color)... I absolutely adore this purse as it is roomy enough to hold all my belongings, but not bulky in any way. It is my casual go-to purse on the weekends now. I bought this last Sept in HK while on vacation. It has the dark purple suede lining on the interior which I love.


----------



## LT bag lady

CindyKay said:


> First car portrait pic here


Gorgeous Toffee!!  The purple lining is very nice!
Enjoy & thanks for sharing!


----------



## glamstudio

on a lazy sunny afternoon


----------



## sbelle

^Beautiful!!


----------



## Grandmommie

So very pretty!  I just love minis.


----------



## glamstudio

thanks *sbelle* and *grandmommie*, it's actually the medium


----------



## Grandmommie

sorry, *glamstudio*  I made a mistake....well, I love mediums too...lol...love the color and texture...*LT* has the mini...


----------



## Compass Rose

Okay...just washed the car after looking at this thread, so I had to post!  I've wanted to do this for a year now!  My husband thinks I'm crazy.


----------



## Grandmommie

love the car and the bag....


----------



## Compass Rose

Thank you, Grandmommie!  It's the only car that I love washing and waxing.


----------



## LT bag lady

Things are about to get real ugly in my closet.  This Copper Cabat may not find out because she may never go back in there to hear all the other bags ranting.


----------



## glamstudio

^ :lolots:

the copper mini is getting all the attention, no doubt about that


----------



## Compass Rose

Wowza!


----------



## CindyKay

stunning!!!


----------



## Grandmommie

*TDF*.....I *LOVE* Minis.....*PLease*, bring them back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sbelle

PO on its way to the po.


----------



## LT bag lady

Picking somthing up at the PO? 


sbelle said:


> PO on its way to the po.


----------



## Compass Rose

I love car portraits!


----------



## ryrybaby12

LT bag lady said:


> Things are about to get real ugly in my closet.  This Copper Cabat may not find out because she may never go back in there to hear all the other bags ranting.


That looks amazing- and love your quote.


----------



## ryrybaby12

sbelle said:


> PO on its way to the po.


Oh boy....


----------



## sbelle




----------



## LT bag lady

sbelle said:


>


 
Looks fab!  You Roma Lover you!


----------



## cabochon

sbelle said:


>


 
Gorgeous shot...the red looks very vibrant here.
Hmmm.. no sweets for lent? Guess eye-candy is the exception !!


----------



## Compass Rose

Very beautiful!


----------



## Bichon Lover

sbelle said:


>



Such a gorgeous shot!


----------



## CindyKay

sbelle said:


>



lovely.....


----------



## LLANeedle

Love it!


----------



## ryrybaby12

sbelle said:


>


Beautiful!


----------



## zjajkj

Here to share, my BV is following me for a hair treatment:


----------



## sbelle

^YAY!  Beautiful bag!  Great pic!


----------



## zjajkj

*sbelle*, thanks dear.. I love all those that you have posted here as well as Chanel thread.


----------



## Grandmommie

sbelle, love your new Roma...you are a Roma girl....it is a GREAT bag....


----------



## sbelle

Thanks for *LT* I remembered that I had a St. Patrick's Day bag!


----------



## LT bag lady

sbelle said:


> Thanks for *LT* I remembered that I had a St. Patrick's Day bag!


 
Our Minis need a playdate together .


----------



## mdlcal28

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sbelle, if you EVER feel like that Bottle Cabat is no longer worthy of you, or you just think you need to make a Goodwill donation, TELL ME FIRST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LT bag lady

Armatura came out with me today.  My Moon lanyard is always with me and my sweet Nero key chain too.


----------



## sbelle

^


----------



## mmbags

Love all the pics of your beautiful BVs and wanted to share too....


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

more please..


----------



## LT bag lady

mmbags said:


> Love all the pics of your beautiful BVs and wanted to share too....


 




Love the Sloane & love the color Bramble!


----------



## wt880014

*sbelle* the bottle green Mini Cabat and Roma are fabulous!

*dinitegrity* So pretty in pink!

*LT*  Love the Armatura! Always wished I saw this color IRL.

*mmbags* A Bramble Beauty!


----------



## Grandmommie

I think car portraits are my fav!


----------



## couturequeen

sbelle said:


> Thanks for *LT* I remembered that I had a St. Patrick's Day bag!



 Gorgeous!


----------



## Compass Rose

As I mentioned before....I simply love looking at the car portraits!!!!!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Dying to get a veneta.  My bday is around the corner and seeing how much I will get in total to fund for my new bag.  I will take a pic of it in my dh's car cause his interior is tdf.  My car, not so much.


----------



## LT bag lady

Took the kids tot he Aquarium today, needed my hands free so I wore my BV Nero woven Cross body bag (the small one).


----------



## wt880014

Great Bag *LT*! I love this thread!!


----------



## sbelle

LT bag lady said:


> Took the kids tot he Aquarium today, needed my hands free so I wore my BV Nero woven Cross body bag (the small one).


----------



## zjajkj

sbelle said:


> Thanks for *LT* I remembered that I had a St. Patrick's Day bag!


 
The green is so pretty. I suddenly have a crush on green colors


----------



## sbelle




----------



## ap.

Ooh, pretty!  What color is that, *sbelle*?


----------



## zjajkj

sbelle said:


>


nice


----------



## Grandmommie

love it sbelle.....you know this is my favorite thread...


----------



## sunshine69

GM, I'm waiting for an action shot with your new croc stunner.


----------



## LT bag lady

sunshine69 said:


> GM, I'm waiting for an action shot with your new croc stunner.


*Grandmommie's* Croc beauty made a stop in CT, she liked my car .  Hope she comes back East soon.


----------



## wt880014

Grandmommie said:


> love it sbelle.....you know this is my favorite thread...


 
This is my favorite thread too!

*sbelle* and *Grandmommie *those beauties can ride with me anytime!


----------



## annie9999

*sbelle* and *lt* for *grandmommie*- your bags are so beautiful but also your cars are so neat and clean but mostly beautiful bags.

i never get tired of looking at *grandmommie's croc baby*.  that bag is a work of art-


----------



## Grandmommie

*annie9999*, thanks for the compliment on my Croc bag..I told *LT* the other day, if I had to sell all my bags, this is the one I would keep!


----------



## zjajkj

LT bag lady said:


> *Grandmommie's* Croc beauty made a stop in CT, she liked my car . Hope she comes back East soon.


 

omg omg look at this!


----------



## CindyKay

sbelle said:


>



sbelle - it's great to see another parachute. I don't feel as lonely anymore . Is yours toffee as well? What a beauty...


----------



## LittleMsPerfect

LT bag lady said:


> *Grandmommie's* Croc beauty made a stop in CT, she liked my car .  Hope she comes back East soon.



Wow!! I've never seen this irl!!


----------



## LittleMsPerfect

sbelle said:


>



So elegant!


----------



## LittleMsPerfect

Here's a pic I took a couple of months ago while headed to work... it's my version of a car portrait: backseat with me in a taxi.

It took me a while but yay, I've joined the car pic club


----------



## zjajkj

LittleMsPerfect said:


> Here's a pic I took a couple of months ago while headed to work... it's my version of a car portrait: backseat with me in a taxi.
> 
> It took me a while but yay, I've joined the car pic club



nice color


----------



## Grandmommie

LittleMsPerfect said:


> Here's a pic I took a couple of months ago while headed to work... it's my version of a car portrait: backseat with me in a taxi.
> 
> It took me a while but yay, I've joined the car pic club


 
I love car pics..my favorite thread...Great bag..


----------



## scoobiesmomma

My traveling companion... *Large Orchid Veneta*!


----------



## BgaHolic

^^^That's a beautiful picture!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Yes, a very beautiful picture!  



scoobiesmomma said:


> My traveling companion... *Large Orchid Veneta*!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

BgaHolic said:


> ^^^That's a beautiful picture!





Bichon Lover said:


> Yes, a very beautiful picture!



Thank you ladies!!


----------



## LT bag lady

Nero Mini & Glazed Croc tab wallet traveling with me today .


----------



## sbelle

^Wowza!  What a lovely combination!


----------



## BagEssence

*LT bag Lady* OMG!  Killer combo!


----------



## pm0964

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful!  Enjoy the day.


----------



## pm0964

Great pic - love the color!



scoobiesmomma said:


> My traveling companion... *Large Orchid Veneta*!


----------



## wt880014

LT bag lady said:


> Nero Mini & Glazed Croc tab wallet traveling with me today .


 
Gorgeous combo *LT*!
 HMMMMM I don't remember seeing those reveals! LOL


----------



## Grandmommie

wt880014 said:


> Gorgeous combo *LT*!
> HMMMMM I don't remember seeing those reveals! LOL



HaHa...she has been Caught....


----------



## LT bag lady

wt880014 said:


> Gorgeous combo *LT*!
> HMMMMM I don't remember seeing those reveals! LOL


Nah, aaahh!!  I revealed that croc baby when I got her . The Mini...
...guilty as charged...

I'll take a better picture tomorrow with a real camera.
Thanks everyone!


----------



## zjajkj

scoobiesmomma said:


> My traveling companion... *Large Orchid Veneta*!


 
great color!


----------



## zjajkj

LT bag lady said:


> Nero Mini & Glazed Croc tab wallet traveling with me today .


 
wow the wallet!!


----------



## ap.

*LT*, where did the mini come from?  i thought they are supposed to be rarer than hens' teeth! 



LT bag lady said:


> Nero Mini & Glazed Croc tab wallet traveling with me today .


----------



## LT bag lady

apey_grapey said:


> *LT*, where did the mini come from? i thought they are supposed to be rarer than hens' teeth!


Oh they are, but I know people .


----------



## LLANeedle

LT, your people need to call my people!


----------



## Grandmommie

*LT-*I love your wallet................


----------



## ap.

LT bag lady said:


> Oh they are, but I know people .





LLANeedle said:


> LT, your people need to call my people!



  You guys crack me up!  I want people (she whines)!


----------



## EconomyBooster

My new Corniola Sloane!!


----------



## EconomyBooster

scoobiesmomma said:


> My traveling companion... *Large Orchid Veneta*!


Wow, I love the color!!


----------



## katmb

Medium ebano cabat:


----------



## LT bag lady

katmb said:


> Medium ebano cabat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1439093


Oh my! Who could ever resist a puddle of Cabat, not me! Gorgeous!! I'm a Chanel sunnies fan too!


----------



## Clementine37

sbelle said:


> Thanks for *LT* I remembered that I had a St. Patrick's Day bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, this bag is gorgeous!


----------



## zjajkj

EconomyBooster said:


> My new Corniola Sloane!!



great pop of color


----------



## zjajkj

katmb said:


> Medium ebano cabat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1439093



nice


----------



## bjorn

Love this thread


----------



## wt880014

My Ottone Lanyard............Just Waiting


----------



## LT bag lady

wt880014 said:


> My Ottone Lanyard............Just Waiting


Now that is a tease if ever I heard/saw one!


----------



## ap.

ottone!  is there a reveal coming?!


----------



## wt880014

*apey* I have been panning for gold for some time now and let's just say with the help of the *MASTER ENABLER* - who has people- my lanyard is waiting for it's most appropriate pal to cinch!


----------



## ap.

*wt*, you finally struck gold!  can't wait to see it.  *master enabler* has amazing people.


----------



## zjajkj

wt880014 said:


> My Ottone Lanyard............Just Waiting


 
cute


----------



## pm0964

I just have to say that I love this thread and reading all your posts.


----------



## indiaink

Oh oh oh, I cannot WAIT to post a pic of my new (to me) Cervo Hobo in the passenger seat of Harmini...  She should be home by the end of the week.


----------



## Grandmommie

wt880014 said:


> my ottone lanyard............just waiting



what, what did you get????????  Spill i can't wait.


----------



## Grandmommie

This isn't exactly a Car Portrait, but when my DH and I were in NO this weekend, we went on a swamp tour..the guide brought out this Gator head and I was carrying my BV Croc bag...so I took a pic of the two exotics together..lol...this lady saw me doing it and ask what I was doing and I told her taking a quick pick of the exotics next to each other..she didn't think it was funny...but I did...lol


----------



## BgaHolic

^^^ I find that entertaining! That Gator looks wrinkled next to your bag!  I would have been afraid leaving it open. What would have happened if he moved his head? - All the contents would have flown out.

*indiaink* - Congrats!! Can't wait to see!


----------



## sbelle

wt880014 said:


> My Ottone Lanyard............Just Waiting


 

Enquiring minds want to know.  Another car portrait coming?


----------



## wt880014

sbelle said:


> Enquiring minds want to know. Another car portrait coming?


 
Yes, the mail order bride has arrived!! Honeymoon get-a-way photo tomorrow! They are a match made in heaven!!


----------



## sbelle

^YAY!!  Can't wait to see!


----------



## annie9999

congrats- can't wait to see-


----------



## spendalot

wt880014 said:


> Yes, the mail order bride has arrived!! Honeymoon get-a-way photo tomorrow! They are a match made in heaven!!



So when's the couple gonna be introduced to the public?


----------



## wt880014

Introducing the Ottone's!! It was love at first cinch!!


----------



## LT bag lady

OMG!!!  You have got to give this beauty her own reveal thread!!!!


----------



## sbelle




----------



## Lharding

LT bag lady said:


> OMG!!!  You have got to give this beauty her own reveal thread!!!!



Gorgeous!


----------



## spendalot

Oh my! Newly weds indeed! The cabat looks impeccable. LTbaglady is amazing!


----------



## BgaHolic

:


----------



## indiaink

What a WOW combination! Lucky you! Lucky us for being able to see such beauty!

Lovely wedding photo (and the bride wore gold...don't see that often~!)


----------



## Grandmommie

wt880014 said:


> Introducing the Ottone's!! It was love at first cinch!!



Dreams really do come true!


----------



## zjajkj

wt880014 said:


> Introducing the Ottone's!! It was love at first cinch!!


 
this is such a beauty


----------



## zjajkj

Grandmommie said:


> This isn't exactly a Car Portrait, but when my DH and I were in NO this weekend, we went on a swamp tour..the guide brought out this Gator head and I was carrying my BV Croc bag...so I took a pic of the two exotics together..lol...this lady saw me doing it and ask what I was doing and I told her taking a quick pick of the exotics next to each other..she didn't think it was funny...but I did...lol


 
wow gorgeous!


----------



## jburgh

wt880014 said:


> Introducing the Ottone's!! It was love at first cinch!!



I just hyperventilated!  That is so beautiful, I am without words.


----------



## jburgh

Grandmommie, that gator needs some moisturizer! .  The bag is superb.


----------



## cecicat

I think my first contribution to this thread got swallowed up by The Great TPF Outage of '11.  But, here's my second:







Also wanted to (re)say:  *wt *- your ottone is simple STUNNING!


----------



## sbelle

^


----------



## cecicat

sbelle said:


> ^


 
LOL.  I've had since Friday to get used to the idea of finally getting my grubby little mitts on a burnt marshmallow, but I still feel exactly the same way.


----------



## couturequeen

Camel ball is happy that summer is finally here!


----------



## PsychoBagLady

My BV "slogan" scarf on an evening drive the other day.


----------



## indiaink

^scary.


----------



## PsychoBagLady

indiaink said:


> ^scary.


???


----------



## indiaink

PsychoBagLady said:


> ???



DH watched a scary flick last night so I've got the heebie jeebies with "blank faces" - LOL - not used to not seeing everybody's lovely visage.


----------



## mnl

Anemone veneta http://


----------



## sbelle

^ so pretty!


----------



## Shimmery

I'm using this pic as my avatar so thought I'd post this here as well.  Er, sorry but I don't know how to enlarge the photo.:shame:


----------



## indiaink

Allow me, *Shimmery* -


----------



## sbelle

^. *shimmery*--lovely!!


----------



## Shimmery

Thank you *indiaink* and *sbelle*!  This is a fun thread!


----------



## sbelle




----------



## Longchamp

^^ Absolutely gorgeous.  I see you tried to sneak that one in.  

I liked that bag the minute I saw it on the BV site and still do.  It has a lot more structure than I anticipated.


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> ^^ Absolutely gorgeous.  I see you tried to sneak that one in.



  You know me well.


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> I liked that bag the minute I saw it on the BV site and still do.  It has a lot more structure than I anticipated.



It is a very soft bag, so I am thinking it will become more and more unstructured over time.  It will be interesting to see.


----------



## chungwan

sbelle said:


>



looks prettier in your picture than on BV website!


----------



## pm0964

chungwan said:


> looks prettier in your picture than on BV website!


 

I absolutely AGREE! Beautiful, Sbelle!


----------



## Shimmery

*sbelle* -


----------



## LLANeedle

Oh, so pretty.  That bag tugged at my heart too.


----------



## Grandmommie

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## wt880014

sbelle said:


>


 
Sneaky!!  Love this one! It's on my wish list. Can't believe how light-weight it is. Enjoy!


----------



## annie9999

sbelle said:


>


Beautiful sbelle.  And light weight- two handles- fantastic.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I was stuck in traffic for a really long time today, so I decided to take a pic of my relatively new Camp Cabat. Sorry that the pic's a little blurry. I really need to do a real photo shoot of her. It is the perfect green color. I so love this bag.


----------



## sbelle

^


----------



## BagEssence

*etoupebirkin*is it goatskin in medium?


----------



## etoupebirkin

It's calfskin medium.

I have been on a huge BV kick.

My birthday/anniversary is coming up in 2 weeks, so I stopped by my local BV and got:

1 shearling coat
1 expresso waxed bag (see pic)
1 pair of suede boots
1 lace/silk scarf in the gold/black colorway

I am so on a Ban right now.


----------



## BagEssence

*etoupebirkin*WOW!  that is a huge haul.  Did I miss a reveal thread somewhere?  Mmmm, calfskin, that's the one that got away for me.  Looks good sitting there, I like cabat that holds the shape.  Congratulation.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Thanks BagE, Sbelle,

I haven't done any reveal threads because I haven't had the time to take pics. Reveal threads also require care and feeding so to speak. After September 30th, I will have more time.


----------



## Hermesaholic

etoupebirkin said:


> Thanks BagE, Sbelle,
> 
> I haven't done any reveal threads because I haven't had the time to take pics. Reveal threads also require care and feeding so to speak. After September 30th, I will have more time.




DROP DEAD gorgeous!   Very european chic!


----------



## sbelle

etoupebirkin said:


> It's calfskin medium.
> 
> I have been on a huge BV kick.
> 
> My birthday/anniversary is coming up in 2 weeks, so I stopped by my local BV and got:
> 
> 1 shearling coat
> 1 expresso waxed bag (see pic)
> 1 pair of suede boots
> 1 lace/silk scarf in the gold/black colorway
> 
> I am so on a Ban right now.





All your loot sounds lovely!  

This bag is incredible!  I saw it in NYC last month!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I like the bag because it works equally well as a shoulder/crossbody/handbag. it's also extremely cool and hip bag. I feel younger wearing it. 

The only bags that Hermes makes that work the same way are Kellys and Bolides, but only if you order the impossible to get woven cloth (canvas?) strap.


----------



## zjajkj

etoupebirkin said:


> I was stuck in traffic for a really long time today, so I decided to take a pic of my relatively new Camp Cabat. Sorry that the pic's a little blurry. I really need to do a real photo shoot of her. It is the perfect green color. I so love this bag.



very nice


----------



## zjajkj

sbelle said:


>



drop dead gorgeous!!!


----------



## zjajkj

Shimmery said:


> I'm using this pic as my avatar so thought I'd post this here as well.  Er, sorry but I don't know how to enlarge the photo.:shame:



this is such an artistic shot!! The leather seat and the bag matches so well


----------



## zjajkj

mnl said:


> Anemone veneta http://[IMG]http://i1126.photobucket.com/albums/l601/mnledesma/1ba0cf76.jpg[/IMG]



great popping color


----------



## zjajkj

PsychoBagLady said:


> My BV "slogan" scarf on an evening drive the other day.



it is a beautiful scarf


----------



## zjajkj

couturequeen said:


> Camel ball is happy that summer is finally here!



nice neutral color


----------



## annie9999

etoupebirkin said:


> It's calfskin medium.
> 
> I have been on a huge BV kick.
> 
> My birthday/anniversary is coming up in 2 weeks, so I stopped by my local BV and got:
> 
> 1 shearling coat
> 1 expresso waxed bag (see pic)
> 1 pair of suede boots
> 1 lace/silk scarf in the gold/black colorway
> 
> I am so on a Ban right now.


just saw the waxed bag last night and loved it.  it was seriously hard not to have taken it home.  enjoy all your bv and happy birthday/ anniversary.


----------



## etoupebirkin

sbelle said:


>



Oh that bag is gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## ap.

i haven't been keeping up!

*sbelle*, congratulations on a gorgeous bag!  i'm glad i spotted your stealth  reveal. 

*etoupebirkin*, that bag is awesome and i think it looks even better in real life!


----------



## Grandmommie

Etoupebirkin- I have that bag too and LOVE it. It feels wonderful on your shoulder.  I love the studs!!!   Congrats on your haul.


----------



## Shimmery

Took my ebano soft croc fume bag out to lunch yesterday.


----------



## shopaholicious

^^ Nice bag and car!  What color is the leather seat?


----------



## Shimmery

shopaholicious said:


> ^^ Nice bag and car!  What color is the leather seat?



Thank you *shopaholicious*.  I SOed my car including the leather seats.  I can't remember what the colour is called.  I tried to look it up on the website but they don't offer it anymore.


----------



## Mousse

My large belly veneta and I had the pleasure of flying on a brand new Southwest 737 plane yesterday on our way to Phoenix. The flight crew celebrated by serving us complimentary drinks.


----------



## Grandmommie

sounds like you both had a great flight...have fun in Phoenix.


----------



## zjajkj

Mousse said:


> My large belly veneta and I had the pleasure of flying on a brand new Southwest 737 plane yesterday on our way to Phoenix. The flight crew celebrated by serving us complimentary drinks.


 
I love this bag!!!


----------



## zjajkj

Shimmery said:


> Took my ebano soft croc fume bag out to lunch yesterday.


 
love the leather seat


----------



## BgaHolic




----------



## doreenjoy

^^ So pretty, *Bgaholic*!  Your veneta looks very comfy.


----------



## Shimmery

Is that tourmaline, *Bgaholic*?  If it is, you are bag twins with my sister!


----------



## indiaink

GOD this is gorgeous, seriously!!!  Lucky woman, you!!! 



BgaHolic said:


>


----------



## BgaHolic

Ah Thanks for the compliments ladies! *Shimmery* - It's a classic Nero Medium Veneta.  It makes its way to my arm every time I am tired of carrying heavy bags!  BTW, I like the new avatar *Doreenjoy*! 
*indiaink*, I couldn't agree with you more!


----------



## TahoeBlue

My first post, I hope I did this right. 
Ebano old ball and Tourmaline zip around sunning themselves on a beautiful fall afternoon...


----------



## BgaHolic

TahoeBlue said:


> My first post, *I hope I did this right.*
> Ebano old ball and Tourmaline zip around sunning themselves on a beautiful fall afternoon...



Boy did you ever! Beautiful picture and welcome!


----------



## couturequeen

Welcome, *TahoeBlue* and what a way to arrive! Perfect fall bag!


----------



## sbelle

*TahoeBlue*-- what a beautiful pair !!


----------



## annie9999

beautiful *tahoeblue*


----------



## LT bag lady

TahoeBlue said:


> My first post, I hope I did this right.
> Ebano old ball and Tourmaline zip around sunning themselves on a beautiful fall afternoon...


You most certainly got it right!  The Tourmaline looks gorgeous paired up with such a classic bag in a classic color!  Congrats!


----------



## Grandmommie

I know I have said this over and over, BUT I  am saying it ONE more time...I just love this thread...it is my favorite...love to look at the bags and accessories on the go!

TahoeBlue-GREAT choice of bag and wallet...love them both..


----------



## doreenjoy

BgaHolic said:


> *BTW, I like the new avatar Doreenjoy!*


 

LOL -- just changed it again! I'm going "anti-high fashion" with one of my favorite poets, Alda Merini.


----------



## jane




----------



## doreenjoy

*Jane*, it's good to see you! I love how you've tied the scarf to your campana.


----------



## Shimmery

On my way to NM to redeem my prize....


----------



## zjajkj

Shimmery said:


> On my way to NM to redeem my prize....


 
I love this pic especially with the car seats


----------



## zjajkj

jane said:


>


 
great scarf match with bag~


----------



## zjajkj

TahoeBlue said:


> My first post, I hope I did this right.
> Ebano old ball and Tourmaline zip around sunning themselves on a beautiful fall afternoon...


 
great match of wallet and bag~


----------



## cabochon

Shimmery said:


> On my way to NM to redeem my prize....


 

Gorgeous bag..saw its twin on display today at BV San Francisco.


----------



## zjajkj

BgaHolic said:


>


 
arr, your bag lies so so comfortably on the seat


----------



## Shimmery

cabochon said:


> Gorgeous bag..saw its twin on display today at BV San Francisco.



That was the one I declined......


----------



## sbelle

Such beauty needs to have a big picture!!


----------



## geeky_economist

Awesome thread!  When I get my BV I'm going to add a 'mass transit' shot, to represent those of us who don't drive.  Still, I love looking at these.


----------



## LT bag lady

geeky_economist said:


> Awesome thread!  When I get my BV I'm going to add a 'mass transit' shot, to represent those of us who don't drive.  Still, I love looking at these.


 
Please do, others have done so, we have even seen on planes. 
Should be titled *Transport Portraits* .


----------



## Shimmery

Thanks for doing that, *sbelle*!  And yes, all photos are appreciated here!!


----------



## shopaholicious

Cyber Monday is my B V Monday.  Got my cruise catalog and took picture of my Montaigne.  Taken with flash and appears more purple than in natural light.


----------



## PsychoBagLady

^That's a lovely montaigne in one of my favorite colors.


----------



## sbelle

shopaholicious said:


> Cyber Monday is my B V Monday.  Got my cruise catalog and took picture of my Montaigne.  Taken with flash and appears more purple than in natural light.



Wow!  Such a pretty color!


----------



## sbelle




----------



## spendalot

*sbelle*, love love your cabat. I soooo need a dark green bag right now!


----------



## LT bag lady

sbelle said:


>


Gettin in the spirit of the season with the Bottle Green?  Gorgeous!!!


----------



## wt880014

Love the Bottle Green *sbelle*!! Lucky you to have found it!


----------



## shopaholicious

What a lovely cabat!  Understated yet festive... if that makes sense


----------



## pm0964

sbelle, I am green with envy!  Love your car pic.


----------



## sbelle

Thanks all for your sweet comments on my bottle mini!

Here's what's in the car today...


----------



## chungwan

sbelle said:


> Here's what's in the car today...



You got it!!! I'm so jealous. I want one so badly but can't find one that is on sale.... 

Enjoy your lovely bag for me too!


----------



## Grandmommie

Very pretty sbelle!


----------



## Shimmery

sbelle said:


> Thanks all for your sweet comments on my bottle mini!
> 
> Here's what's in the car today...



Nice!  It looks like it will go with anything and everything.  Good choice!


----------



## Dopey1030

shopaholicious said:


> Cyber Monday is my B V Monday.  Got my cruise catalog and took picture of my Montaigne.  Taken with flash and appears more purple than in natural light.



gorgeous bag!  may i ask what color this is?  thanks!


----------



## London 411

What a fun....thread....I think I'm getting this down.

I love seeing all of the wonderful handbags sitting so pretty in the car.

I was bored waiting in the drive-thru at the bank so I took a couple of shots of my BV waiting with me....


----------



## ap.

Dopey1030 said:
			
		

> gorgeous bag!  may i ask what color this is?  thanks!



that might be lilac from a few years ago.


----------



## shopaholicious

apey_grapey said:
			
		

> that might be lilac from a few years ago.



Yes.  It is lilac.


----------



## spendalot

OT: BUT Woah! Nice new Format. I likey!


----------



## NicAddict

I have been missing for a while from the forum. I had to because every time I spend a little too much time here I end up finding something that I 'must' have... I need to enjoy the things I have for a while before spending more money on BV. And with the increased prices, it better be something special for me to splurge anytime soon. I missed out on the Moon and I am still regretting that but such is life, can't have it all.

I did however get my new car this past Thursday and took my Tie Dye Cabat out for a ride when the sun finally came out again after weeks of freezing cold weather. She's looking good  (and yes, she was too full...)


----------



## jmcadon

NicAddict said:


> I have been missing for a while from the forum. I had to because every time I spend a little too much time here I end up finding something that I 'must' have... I need to enjoy the things I have for a while before spending more money on BV. And with the increased prices, it better be something special for me to splurge anytime soon. I missed out on the Moon and I am still regretting that but such is life, can't have it all.
> 
> I did however get my new car this past Thursday and took my Tie Dye Cabat out for a ride when the sun finally came out again after weeks of freezing cold weather. She's looking good  (and yes, she was too full...)


 Oh...a new car?  What did you get...love your Cabat, too!


----------



## LT bag lady

Gorgeous Tie Dye!. Please tell us what you ditched the Cayenne for!. 
BTW, if you are enjoying the bags you have, you are very fortunate!. Nice to see you around!


----------



## NicAddict

jmcadon said:


> Oh...a new car?  What did you get...love your Cabat, too!





LT bag lady said:


> Gorgeous Tie Dye!. Please tell us what you ditched the Cayenne for!.
> BTW, if you are enjoying the bags you have, you are very fortunate!. Nice to see you around!



I got myself a black 2012 Mercedes SLK 250. Big change from the 4-door beast that is the Cayenne and a 'little' less space for shopping but I am loving it.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Lovely car nice and of course your marshmallow is tdf. Nice to see you around and I totally understand regarding seeing stuff and then suddenly wanting it


----------



## Grandmommie

Nic, there is a Moon on Malleries...looks really pretty...might be calling your name...would look GREAT in that new black beauty....


----------



## NicAddict

Grandmommie said:


> Nic, there is a Moon on Malleries...looks really pretty...might be calling your name...would look GREAT in that new black beauty....



grrr


----------



## LLANeedle

*Nicaddict*, good to see you!  You will love your SLK.  I have the GLK and it drives like a dream.  I've always had wagons so it's been an adjustment getting used to less space.  Note....be careful of color transfer on the seats.  Whatever M is using now the seats pick up dye from denim.  In 40 years I never had that problem till now and my two front seats darkened in less than three months.  BTW, there's a new moon cabat on Malleries.com!


----------



## Grandmommie

See *Nic,* I am not the only one looking out for you..lol


----------



## LLANeedle

Grandmommie said:


> See *Nic,* I am not the only one looking out for you..lol



I think you and I spend our mornings in the same way!


----------



## wt880014

Grandmommie said:


> See *Nic,* I am not the only one looking out for you..lol


 
HaHa! Looks like I'm looking out for *Nic* too! I just came over to post the Moon Cabat on Malleries for her and you all beat me too it.

It's brand new! Would look fab in that new car!


----------



## NicAddict

You all are impossible  

I have to agree though, Moon would look divine in my car... 

And as for colour transfer, if that were to happen, the car goes back to the dealer for new seats..


----------



## LLANeedle

The moon is gone........Nic??


----------



## NicAddict

Oh No


----------



## NicAddict

One would wonder what my avatar would look like adding the PO Barcelona AND a Moon in the same image. Not even sure if that is feasible...


----------



## sbelle

LLANeedle said:


> The moon is gone........Nic??





NicAddict said:


> Oh No


----------



## annie9999

NicAddict said:


> I have been missing for a while from the forum. I had to because every time I spend a little too much time here I end up finding something that I 'must' have... I need to enjoy the things I have for a while before spending more money on BV. And with the increased prices, it better be something special for me to splurge anytime soon. I missed out on the Moon and I am still regretting that but such is life, can't have it all.
> 
> I did however get my new car this past Thursday and took my Tie Dye Cabat out for a ride when the sun finally came out again after weeks of freezing cold weather. She's looking good  (and yes, she was too full...)


hi *nic*- congratulations on the new car.  the tie dye looks fantastic.  hope all is well.  i agree about enjoying what i have for a while.  i am trying.  anyway good to see you back.


----------



## shopaholicious

NicAddict said:


> I got myself a black 2012 Mercedes SLK 250. Big change from the 4-door beast that is the Cayenne and a 'little' less space for shopping but I am loving it.



Congrats on the new car!  The interior looks amazing as a backdrop for the bag.


----------



## jroger1

Large Assenzio Veneta and my Dooney work tote (Tomato Dillen) against the blue paint of my Jeep:


----------



## BgaHolic

^^Gorgeous! Love the color combination!!!


----------



## NicAddict




----------



## sbelle

^

Wow, wow, wow!  Your babies are beautiful!


----------



## LT bag lady

NicAddict said:


>



Beautiful babies, beautiful car!


----------



## NicAddict

LT bag lady said:


> Beautiful babies, beautiful car!



Thank you again LT  The moon is getting a lot of 'air-time'


----------



## sbelle




----------



## scoobiesmomma

sbelle said:


>



This bag is beyond _AH-Mazing_!!! Love. Love. Love.


----------



## indiaink

Holy.  Heaven.  Gorgeous.



sbelle said:


>


----------



## Grandmommie

So Very Pretty!


----------



## pm0964

sbelle - I must have missed your reveal! 
Beautiful!!


----------



## annie9999

sbelle- that bag is amazing.


----------



## LT bag lady

sbelle said:


>


D I V I N E !!!
You have amazing taste!


----------



## vanity1028




----------



## baglici0us

sbelle said:


>



Stunning! Jaw-droppingly gorgeous.

Congratulations on your new beauty!


----------



## lkweh

Going to work


----------



## LT bag lady

lkweh said:


> Going to work


 Beautiful!!!!


----------



## septembersiren

wow that is an amazing color 




lkweh said:


> Going to work


----------



## lkweh

Thanks LT bag and SS. Shock is definitely my most favorite color of BV to-date.


----------



## dpt

lkweh said:


> Going to work


Ah!!  So gorgeous, Lkweh.  Do you carry your violet ayers wallet with the shock veneta?  I'm curious about a  shock / violet pairing.


----------



## dpt

ode to the original pyramid


----------



## lkweh

Your pyramid looks very soft, dpt. I'd post the pairing for you this weekend. I haven't used my violet yet.


----------



## Mousse

My favorite BV traveled with me to LA today. Here she is basking in the sunrise on SWA flight 516 as we departed SJC to LAX for a quick in and out biz trip at 6:40 am.


----------



## couturequeen

Grape tornabuoni traveling by boat today


----------



## slang27

couturequeen said:
			
		

> Grape tornabuoni traveling by boat today



Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## lkweh

dpt said:


> Ah!!  So gorgeous, Lkweh.  Do you carry your violet ayers wallet with the shock veneta?  I'm curious about a  shock / violet pairing.



I just posted under purple/pink color reference. Let me know what you think. I don't carry them together. I think the combination is too bright for me


----------



## dpt

lkweh said:


> I just posted under purple/pink color reference. Let me know what you think. I don't carry them together. I think the combination is too bright for me



Ah - that's exactly what I was wondering.  Thank you for the update, Lkweh (and, oddly enough, I just logged in to add pictures of my shock cosmetic case.  Such a color!)


----------



## lkweh

dpt said:


> Ah - that's exactly what I was wondering.  Thank you for the update, Lkweh (and, oddly enough, I just logged in to add pictures of my shock cosmetic case.  Such a color!)



Love your cosmetic case. I have the medium one   I wish BV will make smaller ones with suede lining too.


----------



## Mousse

My fabulous LE Parma Cervo Karung Cocker accompanied me on the maiden voyage of my BMW X1. I just love this new to the US market CUV concept. Will take a BV family car portrait later this week. I think my ossidato rame cervo hobo is jealous that she hasn't gone for a ride... Outside car color is Mineral White.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Wonderful pictures, everyone!


----------



## indiaink

Mousse said:


> My fabulous LE Parma Cervo Karung Cocker accompanied me on the maiden voyage of my BMW X1. I just love this new to the US market CUV concept. Will take a BV family car portrait later this week. I think my ossidato rame cervo hobo is jealous that she hasn't gone for a ride... Outside car color is Mineral White.


Oh wow - that bag was made for that car - or wait, I guess the car was made for that bag!  What a nice color combination, and great photo!


----------



## cabochon

Mousse said:


> My fabulous LE Parma Cervo Karung Cocker accompanied me on the maiden voyage of my BMW X1. I just love this new to the US market CUV concept. Will take a BV family car portrait later this week. I think my ossidato rame cervo hobo is jealous that she hasn't gone for a ride... Outside car color is Mineral White.


 

Stunning shot of that Parma cocker.
You managed to snag a beauty of a bag while all the while saving up for your lovely new car. Well done! Googled the car..seems you may have room in the back for a Rhodie Ridgeback (one past the chewing phase)?


----------



## LLANeedle

Mouse, that's a nice set of wheels.  Can it take regular gas or only premium?


----------



## Mousse

LLANeedle said:


> Mouse, that's a nice set of wheels.  Can it take regular gas or only premium?



Dealer said premium - AKI 91. The manual says it will take a minimum of AKI 89. That is harder to find. Shell has 89 in our area. My Lexus called for premium. I only tanked up with premium for longer rides. I never had any issues with knocking.


----------



## LLANeedle

^interesting.  I was told Lexus takes regular.  I bought a new car last summer and never got around to taking a pic with a BV bag.  Recently, I was hit with a mounted tire that was flying through the air on our beltway. The car is scheduled for extensive body work.  Once the car is back, it'll look new again so maybe I'd better grab the camera before something else happens!  I can joke about it now but the state trooper that responded said we were very lucky not to be seriously injured or dead.


----------



## Mousse

LLANeedle said:


> Recently, I was hit with a mounted tire that was flying through the air on our beltway. The car is scheduled for extensive body work.  Once the car is back, it'll look new again so maybe I'd better grab the camera before something else happens!  I can joke about it now but the state trooper that responded said we were very lucky not to be seriously injured or dead.



Glad you're OK. I was rear ended earlier this year on the 880. (One of the bay area's most notorious freeways.) I was very lucky. The RX sustained only $1200 in damage. The guy who caused the accident totaled his car and the car he pushed into me.


----------



## lkweh

Mousse said:


> My fabulous LE Parma Cervo Karung Cocker accompanied me on the maiden voyage of my BMW X1. I just love this new to the US market CUV concept. Will take a BV family car portrait later this week. I think my ossidato rame cervo hobo is jealous that she hasn't gone for a ride... Outside car color is Mineral White.



Perfect match...Christmas came early for you, Mousse.  White in BMW is a beauty!


----------



## Shimmery

Haven't been using any of my BVs for a while so thought I'd take these out for a spin today.


----------



## krawford

Shimmery said:
			
		

> Haven't been using any of my BVs for a while so thought I'd take these out for a spin today.



Unbelievable bag!!!!!!


----------



## liquid_room

Shimmery said:


> Haven't been using any of my BVs for a while so thought I'd take these out for a spin today.


----------



## liquid_room

Mousse said:


> My fabulous LE Parma Cervo Karung Cocker accompanied me on the maiden voyage of my BMW X1. I just love this new to the US market CUV concept. Will take a BV family car portrait later this week. I think my ossidato rame cervo hobo is jealous that she hasn't gone for a ride... Outside car color is Mineral White.



So lovely!


----------



## lkweh

Medium Nero Campana with Steel Ayers wallet


----------



## indiaink

lkweh said:


> Medium Nero Campana with Steel Ayers wallet


Ah, just gorgeous. Love the combo here - good choices, all!


----------



## Mousse

cabochon said:


> Stunning shot of that Parma cocker.
> You managed to snag a beauty of a bag while all the while saving up for your lovely new car. Well done! Googled the car..seems you may have room in the back for a Rhodie Ridgeback (one past the chewing phase)?



Funny you should say that. My direct reports were in town for a team meeting this week. They pulled me aside during a break and said, now that you've got the new car you need to get another Ridgeback. DH has a plan to take our future Ridgedog to work. His company is dog friendly.


----------



## shopaholicious

Mousse said:


> My fabulous LE Parma Cervo Karung Cocker accompanied me on the maiden voyage of my BMW X1. I just love this new to the US market CUV concept. Will take a BV family car portrait later this week. I think my ossidato rame cervo hobo is jealous that she hasn't gone for a ride... Outside car color is Mineral White.



Congrats on the new X1.  It's an awesome ultimate driving machine!    It'd definitely handle differently from the RX!  I think using premium may yield better mpg, but you'll have to test it out.


----------



## pree

My medium Nero veneta in the backseat of my car being held by one of my twins!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

pree said:


> View attachment 1929671
> 
> 
> My medium Nero veneta in the backseat of my car being held by one of my twins!



That is absolutely precious!!


----------



## Kandyroxy

Too true!


----------



## pree

Thanks!


----------



## grietje

pree said:


> My medium Nero veneta in the backseat of my car being held by one of my twins!



That is so cute!  There's nothing better than a little toddler hand!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Medium violet veneta


----------



## Jen123

yoyotomatoe said:


> Medium violet veneta



I can't get enough of this gorg color!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Jen123 said:


> I can't get enough of this gorg color!



Thanks girl. I know I always stare at it too lol.


----------



## 4purse

couturequeen said:


> Grape tornabuoni traveling by boat today




Stunning bag, I'm always amazed at the detail of this style...lucky lady


----------



## amaretti

Roma bag


----------



## Mousse

Medium Ottone Cabat and some of her BV companions...


----------



## sasquaty

My first car portrait, Toffee Veneta


----------



## grietje

sasquaty said:


> My first car portrait, Toffee Veneta
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1959909



delicious!!


----------



## 88keys

Medium ottone cabat going for a ride to school to pick my son up.


----------



## Cynz

sasquaty said:
			
		

> My first car portrait, Toffee Veneta



I've been contemplating purchasing this bag. The toffee color is beautiful. I haven't seer it in the store.


----------



## jroger1

Large Tourmaline Veneta...  blends right in with my boring grey interior...


----------



## BgaHolic

jroger, you've captured the irridecence in the bag!  Beautiful!  I must have missed this reveal!!


----------



## lkweh

jroger1 said:


> Large Tourmaline Veneta...  blends right in with my boring grey interior...


I love how your Tourmaline looks in the picture


----------



## Mousse

Ottone glow in our glorious late afternoon Silicon Valley sun today.


----------



## prestwick




----------



## ivoryngold

Mousse said:


> Medium Ottone Cabat and some of her BV companions...


Magnificent! Your Ottone outshines the Beemer!


----------



## Jen123

Sitting pretty in my new car


----------



## annie9999

Very nice.  Congratulations.


----------



## Jen123

annie9999 said:


> Very nice.  Congratulations.



Thank you!


----------



## treasuresazis

nice car portrait!


----------



## Mousse

A car stealth reveal..... 2 new additions to my BV collection.


----------



## lkweh

Mousse said:


> A car stealth reveal..... 2 new additions to my BV collection.



Nice addition, Mousse. So like you...metallic color


----------



## Mousse

lkweh said:


> Nice addition, Mousse. So like you...metallic color



The platino ossidato cervo clutch was a fun find. The light titanium cervo loop bag was enabled by another tPFer who knows I love BV cervo - the bigger the better. I adore BV metallics and hope Tomas will bring us another "silver palette" cervo metallic in an upcoming collection, hint...hint...hint if you are following your loyal BVettes on The Purse Forum.


----------



## indiaink

My latest addition...


----------



## Kandyroxy

Jen123 said:


> Sitting pretty in my new car
> 
> View attachment 2087918



Love! Love! Love!


----------



## beachgirl38

indiaink said:


> My latest addition...



Wow!!


----------



## Mousse

My Ossidato Rame trio went for a spin again today.The cervo hobo is my favorite BV. She is enjoying the late afternoon Silicon Valley sun.


----------



## lkweh

Mousse said:


> My Ossidato Rame trio went for a spin again today.The cervo hobo is my favorite BV. She is enjoying the late afternoon Silicon Valley sun.



Nice collection, Mousse


----------



## indiaink

Mousse said:


> My Ossidato Rame trio went for a spin again today.The cervo hobo is my favorite BV. She is enjoying the late afternoon Silicon Valley sun.


That is beautiful!  Nice addition to your collection!  You've done well, my BVette sistah!


----------



## Mousse

indiaink said:


> That is beautiful!  Nice addition to your collection!  You've done well, my BVette sistah!



Thanks my BVette sistah. The wallet is gorgeous and in amazing condition. I did well.


----------



## jburgh

Mousse said:


> My Ossidato Rame trio went for a spin again today.The cervo hobo is my favorite BV. She is enjoying the late afternoon Silicon Valley sun.




ooooo, nice!


----------



## jane

Looking at all these amazing car portraits is seriously inspiring me to switch into a BV tomorrow! It's been too long... ebano campana or noce pyramid? I'll get a pic, too.


----------



## indiaink

A trip to Aveda at the MOA to get a product that Mousse recommended, and here we are, happy in the sun.  S/S 2013 Veneta hobo in Appia.


----------



## Kandyroxy

Copilot in Canyon.

(Large Veneta)


----------



## Kandyroxy

Copilot in Canyon.

(Large Veneta)


----------



## Mousse

Violet lambskin with clear PVC satchel. The fog just cleared in the Bay Area. We escaped for a lunchtime joy ride to Berkeley's 4th St. to catch the remarkably clear skies.


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> Violet lambskin with clear PVC satchel. The fog just cleared in the Bay Area. We escaped for a lunchtime joy ride to Berkeley's 4th St. to catch the remarkably clear skies.


Great pix. I'm jealous of your visit to 4th street. I love The Gardner and the Architecture Book Store. It's about 4 hours for where I live but I need to get back there.  Soon.


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> Great pix. I'm jealous of your visit to 4th street. I love The Gardner and the Architecture Book Store. It's about 4 hours for where I live but I need to get back there.  Soon.


We need to connect for a 4th St. Girls Day Out. Good shopping and a foodie extravaganza. Mollie B is TDF.


----------



## indiaink

Fever matches my Mini interior perfectly.  What a lovely flash of color...


----------



## Mousse

My ossidato rame cervo hobo was my dinner date while on a biz trip to Scottsdale this past week. She and I escaped the craziness of the Halloween party at Talking Stick Resort for a lovely dinner at the hotel's Orange Sky restaurant. Here is her glam shot seated next to me in our cozy booth.


----------



## Kitty S.

It may sound kind of strange, but one thing I love about my Veneta is how flat it looks and stays on my shoulder and on my lap 
Here it is staying flat in the passenger car seat, has such a calming effect on me.


----------



## sarahcaitlin

indiaink said:


> Fever matches my Mini interior perfectly.  What a lovely flash of color...



Beautiful color!


----------



## sarahcaitlin

Mousse said:


> My ossidato rame cervo hobo was my dinner date while on a biz trip to Scottsdale this past week. She and I escaped the craziness of the Halloween party at Talking Stick Resort for a lovely dinner at the hotel's Orange Sky restaurant. Here is her glam shot seated next to me in our cozy booth.



This bag is so cool, could you tell me what year it's from? I'm looking to add more Cervo Hobos to the lonely one that I have hehe


----------



## Mousse

sarahcaitlin said:


> This bag is so cool, could you tell me what year it's from? I'm looking to add more Cervo Hobos to the lonely one that I have hehe



She is from Spring/Summer 2008. You might get lucky and find one on the resale market.


----------



## sarahcaitlin

Mousse said:


> She is from Spring/Summer 2008. You might get lucky and find one on the resale market.



Thank you so much!


----------



## Jen123

Kitty S. said:


> It may sound kind of strange, but one thing I love about my Veneta is how flat it looks and stays on my shoulder and on my lap
> Here it is staying flat in the passenger car seat, has such a calming effect on me.
> View attachment 2392421




You are not alone! It's a very soothing visual!


----------



## annie9999

Jen123 said:


> You are not alone! It's a very soothing visual!


same- i love the flatness of the veneta.


----------



## Kitty S.

annie9999 said:


> same- i love the flatness of the veneta.







Jen123 said:


> You are not alone! It's a very soothing visual!




Group hug~


----------



## sarahcaitlin

Admiring my nero cervo hobo after having my eyes dilated


----------



## moi et mes sacs

sarahcaitlin said:


> Admiring my nero cervo hobo after having my eyes dilated
> View attachment 2396601


Pretty!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Mousse said:


> Violet lambskin with clear PVC satchel. The fog just cleared in the Bay Area. We escaped for a lunchtime joy ride to Berkeley's 4th St. to catch the remarkably clear skies.


Love the colour


----------



## sarahcaitlin

moi et mes sacs said:


> Pretty!



Thank you! I love this bag, haven't been able to switch out of it haha


----------



## Mousse

moi et mes sacs said:


> Love the colour


Thank you. The lambskin violet satchel accompanied me today on my travels. It was a nice splash of color to brighten the day. Our weather along the CA coast was horrible today. Rain and thunderstorms. A white knuckle landing coming into SJC.


----------



## jburgh

Kitty S. said:


> It may sound kind of strange, but one thing I love about my Veneta is how flat it looks and stays on my shoulder and on my lap
> Here it is staying flat in the passenger car seat, has such a calming effect on me.
> View attachment 2392421



Yes, you are so right!  There is something quietly elegant about the flat Veneta.


----------



## Kitty S.

jburgh said:


> Yes, you are so right!  There is something quietly elegant about the flat Veneta.




Love how we all understand one another here


----------



## vanity1028

Small roma


----------



## 4purse

jburgh said:


> Yes, you are so right!  There is something quietly elegant about the flat Veneta.



+1


----------



## Viaggiare

My new Parachute went for a ride...


----------



## grietje

Viaggiare said:


> My new Parachute went for a ride...



Arggggg!  You have got to stop posting photos of this gorgeous bag!  It is sooooo tempting!


----------



## Molls

Kitty S. said:


> It may sound kind of strange, but one thing I love about my Veneta is how flat it looks and stays on my shoulder and on my lap
> Here it is staying flat in the passenger car seat, has such a calming effect on me.
> View attachment 2392421



What color is your veneta? I love it!


----------



## Kitty S.

Molls said:


> What color is your veneta? I love it!




Simply Nero


----------



## Molls

Kitty S. said:


> Simply Nero



Wow, on my phone it looks like steel or shadow. Thank you!


----------



## wt880014

vanity1028 said:


> Small roma



Is there a picture??!! 

I love this bag and have been waiting for some reveals!


----------



## wt880014

Viaggiare said:


> My new Parachute went for a ride...



Love this bag! May I ask the official color?


----------



## vanity1028

wt880014 said:


> Is there a picture??!!
> 
> I love this bag and have been waiting for some reveals!



There is!!!  sorry have a hard time uploading....will do it in a while


----------



## vanity1028

Electrique roma small


----------



## vanity1028

vanity1028 said:


> Electrique roma small



Here it is


----------



## Viaggiare

wt880014 said:


> Love this bag! May I ask the official color?



It's Walnut...


----------



## shopaholicious

vanity1028 said:


> Here it is



How lovely!    I need to check it out in the boutique!


----------



## YellowLabKiss

The mini Roma is so cute.


----------



## Mousse

Maxi Electrique Minionde Veneta.


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> Maxi Electrique Minionde Veneta.


Beautiful!


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> Beautiful!



She is a dream. The leather is softening and has an amazing sheen.


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> Maxi Electrique Minionde Veneta.


For some reason, when I look at this photo, I think of the Beach Boys song, "California Girls". She certainly looks to me like a California girl out for a ride on a beautiful spring day.


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> For some reason, when I look at this photo, I think of the Beach Boys song, "California Girls". She certainly looks to me like a California girl out for a ride on a beautiful spring day.



And she is a California girl. She'll make a road trip with me tomorrow to Modesto. That will get her ready for our trip to West TX (Lubbock and Amarillo) the week of April 21st. Maybe I'll find some nice Lucchesse Cowgirl boots to match.


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> And she is a California girl. She'll make a road trip with me tomorrow to Modesto. That will get her ready for our trip to West TX (Lubbock and Amarillo) the week of April 21st. Maybe I'll find some nice Lucchesse Cowgirl boots to match.


Let me know if you ever get to Fresno. I know some grocery stores here sell Peets but I have never a stand alone Peets Store here.


----------



## monidda

Thanks to Diane278 I am now humming to California girls  

So I bailed my brand new and oh so perfect napa Umbria Sloane from customs today and OMG !! talk about love at first sight. Couldn't wait to get home so opened the box in the car park and let her rode back home in the front seat.


----------



## YellowLabKiss

What a beauty, monidda! Look at the sheen on the leather!!


----------



## diane278

monidda said:


> Thanks to Diane278 I am now humming to California girls
> 
> So I bailed my brand new and oh so perfect napa Umbria Sloane from customs today and OMG !! talk about love at first sight. Couldn't wait to get home so opened the box in the car park and let her rode back home in the front seat.


The color looks very rich. And has anyone else noticed how all the BV bags look so great against leather car seats? It must be a combination of BV's beautiful leather, rich colors, and our devotion.


----------



## krawford

monidda said:


> Thanks to Diane278 I am now humming to California girls
> 
> So I bailed my brand new and oh so perfect napa Umbria Sloane from customs today and OMG !! talk about love at first sight. Couldn't wait to get home so opened the box in the car park and let her rode back home in the front seat.


 Gorgeous!!!  What color is that exactly


----------



## monidda

YellowLabKiss said:


> What a beauty, monidda! Look at the sheen on the leather!!



Thank you yellowlabkiss, the leather is just fabaroo



diane278 said:


> The color looks very rich. And has anyone else noticed how all the BV bags look so great against leather car seats? It must be a combination of BV's beautiful leather, rich colors, and our devotion.



Looks good enough to eat doesn't it?



krawford said:


> Gorgeous!!!  What color is that exactly



Just found out its Moro not Ebano as I previously thought.


----------



## True*Fidelity

Viaggiare said:


> My new Parachute went for a ride...




What a pretty color!


----------



## True*Fidelity

Mousse said:


> Maxi Electrique Minionde Veneta.


What a beaut!


----------



## Dils

My Beautiful Orange Venetta.


----------



## diane278

Dils said:


> View attachment 2634085
> 
> My Beautiful Orange Venetta.


Stunning against that upholstery!


----------



## krawford

Dils said:


> View attachment 2634085
> 
> My Beautiful Orange Venetta.



Very nice!!


----------



## ForeverInPink

Dils said:


> View attachment 2634085
> 
> My Beautiful Orange Venetta.




Love this!!!


----------



## Calimom08

Just got a new red cervo- her first spin in the car this morning!!!


----------



## diane278

Calimom08 said:


> Just got a new red cervo- her first spin in the car this morning!!!


She looks relaxed and ready for a run through Starbucks for a latte!


----------



## ForeverInPink

Calimom08 said:


> Just got a new red cervo- her first spin in the car this morning!!!




Really loving these bright colored BV's, what a treat!!!


----------



## PeonyPlum

Hi everyone!  Here's my new-to-me large ebano belly veneta, out running errands with me today.  I love love love this bag.  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## diane278

PeonyPlum said:


> Hi everyone!  Here's my new-to-me large ebano belly veneta, out running errands with me today.  I love love love this bag.  Thanks for letting me share!


Wow! You really scored a great looking bag. She looks so supple.


----------



## PeonyPlum

diane278 said:


> Wow! You really scored a great looking bag. She looks so supple.


Thanks, Diane!  I got really lucky with her.  The leather is so soft.


----------



## winhkay

love the idea, the photos are all great ladies!


----------



## lkweh

PeonyPlum said:


> Hi everyone!  Here's my new-to-me large ebano belly veneta, out running errands with me today.  I love love love this bag.  Thanks for letting me share!




Love the Ebano color. So classic


----------



## abs678

jroger1 said:


> Large Tourmaline Veneta...  blends right in with my boring grey interior...


I know this was posted a while ago, but I have a tourmaline medium veneta on the way and this photo makes me more eager to it in person. and it's my first BV! I'm already deciding which color I want next!


----------



## grietje

abs678 said:


> I know this was posted a while ago, but I have a tourmaline medium veneta on the way and this photo makes me more eager to it in person. and it's my first BV! I'm already deciding which color I want next!



Tourmaline is a really great color.  Midnight blue, almost black.  I regret selling mine.


----------



## wt880014

I love Tourmaline too!    Great all around color!


----------



## indiaink

Can't decide which photo is best, so you all get three.   Here we are, out and about doing errands. My Cervo Sunrise Large Veneta.  I've been waiting for this since early 2013, when I first asked the question about what this was...


----------



## thedseer

indiaink said:


> Can't decide which photo is best, so you all get three.   Here we are, out and about doing errands. My Cervo Sunrise Large Veneta.  I've been waiting for this since early 2013, when I first asked the question about what this was...



Haven't seen this one before...It's beautiful!


----------



## thedseer

PeonyPlum said:


> Hi everyone!  Here's my new-to-me large ebano belly veneta, out running errands with me today.  I love love love this bag.  Thanks for letting me share!



Just beautiful! Love ebano.


----------



## indiaink

thedseer said:


> Haven't seen this one before...It's beautiful!


I've liked this "treatment" since I first saw it - I'd never seen it in this 'creamy chocolate' color before, though.  All I know for sure is that this style is circa 2005, and it's called the Sunrise hobo.  It's got a beautiful dark brown suede lining - I should do a reveal...


----------



## LLANeedle

I've never seen this style before.  Any idea what year it was released?  It looks yummy.


----------



## thedseer

indiaink said:


> I've liked this "treatment" since I first saw it - I'd never seen it in this 'creamy chocolate' color before, though.  All I know for sure is that this style is circa 2005, and it's called the Sunrise hobo.  It's got a beautiful dark brown suede lining - I should do a reveal...



I love your reveals...and definitely wouldn't mind more pics. Thanks for the info too!


----------



## Mousse

What a cool bag. I have never seen this before. Will you carry her to hopefully sunny CA for our SF meet up?


----------



## indiaink

Mousse said:


> What a cool bag. I have never seen this before. Will you carry her to hopefully sunny CA for our SF meet up?


I may - she holds as much as my China, but not as easy to get into. We'll see.


----------



## jmcadon

indiaink said:


> I've liked this "treatment" since I first saw it - I'd never seen it in this 'creamy chocolate' color before, though.  All I know for sure is that this style is circa 2005, and it's called the Sunrise hobo.  It's got a beautiful dark brown suede lining - I should do a reveal...


Yes, do!!!


----------



## jmcadon

indiaink said:


> I may - she holds as much as my China, but not as easy to get into. We'll see.


Are you coming to the meet up???


----------



## indiaink

jmcadon said:


> Are you coming to the meet up???


Heck yeah!


----------



## wt880014

indiaink said:


> Can't decide which photo is best, so you all get three.   Here we are, out and about doing errands. My Cervo Sunrise Large Veneta.  I've been waiting for this since early 2013, when I first asked the question about what this was...



I haven't seen this one before either. Great find india! Love it!


----------



## Hanakimi

indiaink said:


> I've liked this "treatment" since I first saw it - I'd never seen it in this 'creamy chocolate' color before, though.  All I know for sure is that this style is circa 2005, and it's called the Sunrise hobo.  It's got a beautiful dark brown suede lining - I should do a reveal...



Please do! It's such a lovely bag!


----------



## dolali

Delicious Ebano Large Veneta on its way to work


----------



## krawford

dolali said:


> Delicious Ebano Large Veneta on its way to work


 I have forgotten about my ebano veneta which was my first BV bag.  Need to pull it out.  Beautiful bag!!


----------



## dolali

krawford said:


> I have forgotten about my ebano veneta which was my first BV bag.  Need to pull it out.  Beautiful bag!!



thank you krawford! This is my first and only BV, but definitely not my last. I am currently thinking about what to get for my birthday in Nov.

I would love to see a picture of yours!


----------



## diane278

Mother & daughter time....out doing errands.


----------



## guccimamma

diane278 said:


> Mother & daughter time....out doing errands.



what color is that? is it currently available?

i've saw a woman with that color (varieties of creme/caramel, not just flat 1 color) and i followed her around the costco staring at it.


----------



## grietje

guccimamma said:


> what color is that? is it currently available?
> 
> i've saw a woman with that color (varieties of creme/caramel, not just flat 1 color) and i followed her around the costco staring at it.



It's a treatment called Nuvulato.  It's from a few years ago.  If you hunt the *Bay you may find one and Malleries has two available.


----------



## guccimamma

grietje said:


> It's a treatment called Nuvulato.  It's from a few years ago.  If you hunt the *Bay you may find one and Malleries has two available.



thank you.
now i'm going to be up all night thinking about it. damn


----------



## diane278

guccimamma said:


> thank you.
> now i'm going to be up all night thinking about it. damn


(Been off the grid for a bit.) I had wanted one for a long time and got lucky. I prefer medium and it seems that most people prefer large, so I think I got doubly lucky. Still, in this one case, I might have popped for the large, if a medium had not appeared. Since I'm online for a bit, thanks to Grietje's post, I might click on over to Malleries for a look&#8230;.


----------



## Neospecies

diane278 said:


> Mother & daughter time....out doing errands.



Beautiful!!


----------



## PeonyPlum

Out running errands with my new electrique cervo hobo.  Beautiful day and a bright, happy colored bag.


----------



## couturequeen

Taking Miss Gainsboro out for a spin.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

couturequeen said:


> taking miss gainsboro out for a spin.



very
very
pretty


----------



## annie9999

couturequeen said:


> Taking Miss Gainsboro out for a spin.


beautiful.  that is a very special bag.


----------



## shopaholicious

Medium Hay Veneta


----------



## cazaubon

My new large veneta ebano bag in the car with me:


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cazaubon said:


> My new large veneta ebano bag in the car with me:



It is so beautiful.


----------



## cazaubon

Thank you, I am really loving it.


----------



## cazaubon

And today, my large ink veneta, on my way to work:


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

cazaubon said:


> And today, my large ink veneta, on my way to work:




Beautiful!  I regret for not getting an Ink Veneta back then [emoji24]


----------



## Mousse

My quetsche cervo hobo is on her way home with a little by-dazzling beauty we picked up this afternoon at the Valley Fair boutique.


----------



## chiisaibunny

Mousse, do you think Byzantine is a lighter purple more than pink? I'm hoping it's more purple than pink. Especially since there's mallow. 
Appreciate your thoughts on the color. 
I was thinking of the Bella in monalisa because they didn't make the mini convertible. But I see the mini convertible is available in Byzantine. So now I'm reevaluating.


----------



## Mousse

chiisaibunny said:


> Mousse, do you think Byzantine is a lighter purple more than pink? I'm hoping it's more purple than pink. Especially since there's mallow.
> 
> Appreciate your thoughts on the color.
> 
> I was thinking of the Bella in monalisa because they didn't make the mini convertible. But I see the mini convertible is available in Byzantine. So now I'm reevaluating.




Byzantine is a pinkish Mona Lisa. It's a pretty color and us a purple. After seeing purses today I am seriously thinking a bag purchase. Check it out IRL.


----------



## V0N1B2

Mousse said:


> Byzantine is a pinkish Mona Lisa. It's a pretty color and us a purple. After seeing purses today I am seriously thinking a bag purchase. Check it out IRL.


Whoa whoa whoa WHOA!!!!
What happened to all this "eye on the prize" stuff?
What tempted you?

Is it purple? (nevermind, I know better than to ask that)


----------



## indiaink

Mousse said:


> Byzantine is a pinkish Mona Lisa. It's a pretty color and us a purple. After seeing purses today I am seriously thinking a bag purchase. Check it out IRL.





V0N1B2 said:


> Whoa whoa whoa WHOA!!!!
> What happened to all this "eye on the prize" stuff?
> What tempted you?
> 
> Is it purple? (nevermind, I know better than to ask that)


Thank you, V, for bringing this up. I was thinking the same thing.  Unless she's already got a Cabat and it's going to be one heck of a reveal ... I wouldn't put it past her ...


----------



## chiisaibunny

Mousse said:


> Byzantine is a pinkish Mona Lisa. It's a pretty color and us a purple. After seeing purses today I am seriously thinking a bag purchase. Check it out IRL.



Thanks. I will have to see it, this might de-rail the monalisa Bella purchase.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Copper Ostrich Belly


----------



## sasquaty

Ebano New Ball on her first outing with me


----------



## indiaink

sasquaty said:


> Ebano New Ball on her first outing with me


Such a gorgeous passenger!


----------



## zooba

Yellow ombre bucket . Perfect for summer


----------



## grietje

zooba said:


> Yellow ombre bucket . Perfect for summer


 
Very pretty.  The shape reminds me of the Hermes Picotin.


----------



## Mousse

zooba said:


> Yellow ombre bucket . Perfect for summer




That is a very nice summer bag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

zooba said:


> Yellow ombre bucket . Perfect for summer



Very pretty! First time I am seeing the bucket bag style in BV.


----------



## theFlip#2

My weighty but lovable, Truffle Frammenti Nappa Tote. I believe the reds are Pourpre & Fever (bright), from the 2010 Cruise collection.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

coachgrl said:


> My weighty but lovable, Truffle Frammenti Nappa Tote. I believe the reds are Pourpre & Fever (bright), from the 2010 Cruise collection.




That is stunning!  I'm a sucker for red.


----------



## theFlip#2

Buckeyemommy said:


> That is stunning!  I'm a sucker for red.


For me, I might not have cared for this large sized bag in the all bright fever color. But mixing the darker red into the weave process balances the two shades. However, the extra leather is part of the added weight.


----------



## DebLuvsLV

My newest purchase yesterday!


----------



## grietje

DebLuvsLV said:


> My newest purchase yesterday!


 
It's very pretty but shouldn't you post this in the LV subforum?

We're probably not going to give your new addition as many of the oohs and ahhs that it would get if you posted in the LV subforum


----------



## Mousse

coachgrl said:


> For me, I might not have cared for this large sized bag in the all bright fever color. But mixing the darker red into the weave process balances the two shades. However, the extra leather is part of the added weight.




I LOVE your bag! I have the fever Cervo hobo. This combo is TDF.


----------



## theFlip#2

Mousse said:


> I LOVE your bag! I have the fever Cervo hobo. This combo is TDF.


Thank you! The Cervo Hobo is one style I love that I need to find in a great color, it's such a classic!

This tote originally had a longer length of shoulder strap chain but I'm 5'1" and it was too long to sometimes carry by the handles. So I sent it to Modern Leather in NYC and they removed half the length per my instructions.


----------



## bellarusa

In the car!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bellarusa said:


> In the car!



Love the Olympia!


----------



## theFlip#2

bellarusa said:


> In the car!


Olimpia is gorgeous and so Chic!


----------



## indiaink

Out and about today - Cervo Hobo in Anemone.


----------



## H’sKisses

Carmino Campana, and the just-delivered-today Ink Montaigne! I ripped open that box as soon as I got to the car! [emoji23]


----------



## Mousse

Celebrating Spring with my SS2012 Violet Lambskin satchel.


----------



## Orlie

I love seeing all the colors and textures!  Thanks to everyone for sharing.

Here's my tote for the first week of Spring (sorry the photo is flipped on its side!).


----------



## frenziedhandbag

indiaink said:


> Out and about today - Cervo Hobo in Anemone.




That leather and color. WOW!



Hershey'sKisses said:


> Carmino Campana, and the just-delivered-today Ink Montaigne! I ripped open that box as soon as I got to the car! [emoji23]




I will be just as excited if something in Ink came along. Love both colors. 



Mousse said:


> Celebrating Spring with my SS2012 Violet Lambskin satchel.




The color looks amazingly rich in the sunlight. Gorgeous!



Orlie said:


> I love seeing all the colors and textures!




The more I see this tote, the more I love it.


----------



## lyseiki8

I have been covering my twin's duty for two weeks now.  After she comes back from her spa; there I go into my closet once again.  Meanwhile I am getting some Vit D and my lady boss thought I was "ugly" and so decided to doll me up with a H twilly &#8230; :blossom:


----------



## frenziedhandbag

lyseiki8 said:


> I have been covering my twin's duty for two weeks now.



I love how you wore the iron with a lanyard. I bought a lanyard with the specific intention to wear it with my small iron too. It will need to wait for its turn to be out as big sister Campana is scheduled for rotation this week. Love how the twilly brightened it up.


----------



## lyseiki8

Hi hi, Thanks &#128516; I am a "shoulder bag" person and therefore a lanyard is a must with my iron bags.
P/s:  I can see that we have common loves - campana and iron


----------



## indiaink

Out and about in the warm weather and sunshine - finally!  2010 Special Edition Nuvolato Paille Large Veneta.


----------



## V0N1B2

indiaink said:


> Out and about in the warm weather and sunshine - finally!  2010 Special Edition Nuvolato Paille Large Veneta.


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


>


You'll ...you're .... OK, now I'm speechless.  Thank you!


----------



## Mousse

My LE Fenice Tote and Ossidato Rame Zip Wallet are enjoying our glorious Silicon Valley weather today.


----------



## Nibb

Fire Opal Cervo in the morning sun


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Nibb said:


> Fire Opal Cervo in the morning sun



Very pretty and vibrant!


----------



## Nibb

Buckeyemommy said:


> Very pretty and vibrant!


Yes! It's really realy ORANGE! Lol


----------



## shopaholicious

Lilac Montaigne chilling in the shade.


----------



## H’sKisses

shopaholicious said:


> Lilac Montaigne chilling in the shade.
> View attachment 3616399



Love love love this version of the Montaigne, corners flipped up AND clipped down!


----------



## 24601

Morning sunshine reflects on metallic woven curvo hobo.

Falling in love with my passenger again and again [emoji173]...*sigh*


----------



## tenKrat

24601 said:


> Morning sunshine reflects on metallic woven curvo hobo.
> 
> Falling in love with my passenger again and again [emoji173]...*sigh*
> View attachment 3617038


Gorgeous!!


----------



## jimyex87

Hello, 
I love bags. It helps to see new models for my family women member. I love to visit here again and again.


----------



## LouiseCPH

How about a bike portrait for a change? [emoji4]


----------



## dottiebbb

shopaholicious said:


> Lilac Montaigne chilling in the shade.
> View attachment 3616399


Goooorgeous!


----------



## peash




----------



## Mzaf

Does anyone realize this strand seems to have been started 10 years ago?!


----------



## diane278

Peltro puddle


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> Peltro puddle
> View attachment 3737092


What? No seat belt?


----------



## diane278

muchstuff said:


> What? No seat belt?


Oops. Please don't report me to the Dept of Safe Transport of Cabats.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Crava...something Nero mist large veneta. [emoji12]


----------



## Phiomega

Irish pillow! Bag twin!


----------



## shopaholicious

Hay medium veneta


----------



## ksuromax

Little Sister is meeting a big Mister   picked up my Peltro Cabat from the post office


----------



## kiss_p

Not sure of the name,  but I think it's made of goatskin. One of my favorite bags.


----------



## muchstuff

kiss_p said:


> View attachment 3757876
> 
> 
> Not sure of the name,  but I think it's made of goatskin. One of my favorite bags.


So pretty!


----------



## kiss_p

muchstuff said:


> So pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## indiaink




----------



## Buckeyemommy




----------



## kiss_p

Maxi studded hobo


----------



## LLANeedle

kiss_p said:


> View attachment 3780307
> 
> 
> Maxi studded hobo


Yours is in great shape!  I have the large and it has seen better days.


----------



## kiss_p

LLANeedle said:


> Yours is in great shape!  I have the large and it has seen better days.



Thanks!  It's held up surprisingly well, considering, I don't baby it at all.


----------



## missbellamama

my "first" new to me Nero bag, cervo hobo style with fold over flap, drawstring tassel. Official name...?
but it's super light and I love it. Riding shot gun in my GTI


----------



## Phiomega

missbellamama said:


> my "first" new to me Nero bag, cervo hobo style with fold over flap, drawstring tassel. Official name...?
> but it's super light and I love it. Riding shot gun in my GTI



The leather looks so smooshy! It must feels so nice. Have no clue on the name unfortunately, as I am relatively new to BV compared to many amazing collectors in this forum...


----------



## missbellamama

My collection is small, prefer different versions of the hobo, this one is my 4th, but first in black, a structured bag is on my horizon I hope.


----------



## kiss_p

Bottega Veneta large belly degrade


----------



## ksuromax

My  in the sun and in the shade


----------



## ksuromax

Peltro


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ksuromax said:


> Peltro



Drool worthy. [emoji3]


----------



## ksuromax

Buckeyemommy said:


> Drool worthy. [emoji3]


----------



## Buckeyemommy




----------



## BV_LC_poodle

missbellamama said:


> my "first" new to me Nero bag, cervo hobo style with fold over flap, drawstring tassel. Official name...?
> but it's super light and I love it. Riding shot gun in my GTI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3799871
> View attachment 3799878



Looks soft and huggable [emoji7]

How does the shoulder strap look like? Comfy?


----------



## missbellamama

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Looks soft and huggable [emoji7]
> 
> How does the shoulder strap look like? Comfy?


it is the smooshiest... 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  best describes it,  the shoulder strap is comfortable and does not fall off


----------



## ksuromax

Large Veneta, Krim 2012
Lanyard Antique Gold 2017


----------



## pbkey

ksuromax said:


> Large Veneta, Krim 2012
> Lanyard Antique Gold 2017


Krim looks great in large Veneta


----------



## ksuromax

pbkey said:


> Krim looks great in large Veneta


Thank you, and yes, i agree, this soft and muted colour needs big surface to open its quiet beauty, imo, in small goods it looks a bit more like washed, or faded....


----------



## ksuromax

Peltro Cabat


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> Peltro Cabat


What a neat photo - there is something orange or red inside reflecting and it looks like there's a little fire inside, keeping her warm.


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> What a neat photo - there is something orange or red inside reflecting and it looks like there's a little fire inside, keeping her warm.


nothing can hide from a sharp Authenticator's eye!!!  
indeed, i have an orange flask with my 'doping' in it


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Thank you, and yes, i agree, this soft and muted colour needs big surface to open its quiet beauty, imo, in small goods it looks a bit more like washed, or faded....



I think you are spot on. Big surface allow you to celebrate the softness of the color... very beautiful!


----------



## muchstuff

Seriously in love with my cervo loop, now I need the smaller size as well...


----------



## Phiomega

muchstuff said:


> Seriously in love with my cervo loop, now I need the smaller size as well...



Lovely indeed.... look at how the buttery leather molds in curves and contours.... yes I do love mine as well!


----------



## muchstuff

Phiomega said:


> Lovely indeed.... look at how the buttery leather molds in curves and contours.... yes I do love mine as well!


I also love the fact that I don't feel the need to baby my cervo bags!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Seriously in love with my cervo loop, now I need the smaller size as well...
> 
> View attachment 3852548


Gosh, i can't say enough compliments for it!!! She is stunning!!!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Gosh, i can't say enough compliments for it!!! She is stunning!!!!


Thanks to you


----------



## ksuromax

medium Veneta in Carmino


----------



## Handbagjoy

Buckeyemommy said:


> View attachment 3820690


i like your bag, its unique


----------



## pbkey

ksuromax said:


> medium Veneta in Carmino


Is this new to you???


----------



## ksuromax

pbkey said:


> Is this new to you???


Nope


----------



## ksuromax

Medium Veneta in Armatura


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Medium Veneta in Armatura



[emoji41] Look how it shines.  WOW!


----------



## diane278




----------



## ksuromax

Baby Peltro is riding shotgun today


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ksuromax said:


> Baby Peltro is riding shotgun today



[emoji173]️


----------



## ksuromax

Absynthe hobo


----------



## kiss_p

Bottega Veneta matita goatskin satchel


----------



## ksuromax

Cervo square hobo, China blue with purple suede lining


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> Cervo square hobo, China blue with purple suede lining


That beauty is also considered the loop - it was the precursor to today's loops.


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> That beauty is also considered the loop - it was the precursor to today's loops.


thanks, i thought so, one replaced the other, but they are still quite different, but i'm glad i have various options, regardless my unconditional love for Baseball, i still love the choice - 1 square Loop in China Blue, 2 classic Loops in black and Barolo, plus 6 Baseballs... heaven


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> thanks, i thought so, one replaced the other, but they are still quite different, but i'm glad i have various options, regardless my unconditional love for Baseball, i still love the choice - 1 square Loop in China Blue, 2 classic Loops in black and Barolo, plus 6 Baseballs... heaven


Yes, you are the Lucky One.


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Yes, you are the Lucky One.


----------



## Mousse

My Fenice tote is riding with me today.


----------



## ksuromax

Original Loop in original Barolo


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Fraise belly riding shotgun while I run errands.


----------



## ksuromax

Baseball hobo in Mallow


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Vesuvio disco riding shotgun today.


----------



## couturequeen

Gainsboro type of day


----------



## diane278

couturequeen said:


> Gainsboro type of day


And, on the days when it isn’t, you can carry your black lido.....lucky girl!


----------



## septembersiren

Medium Nero Veneta


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> View attachment 4002255
> 
> 
> Medium Nero Veneta


in this lighting it looks like Ferro, such a classic, iconic piece!


----------



## septembersiren

ksuromax said:


> in this lighting it looks like Ferro, such a classic, iconic piece!



Lighting


----------



## septembersiren

ksuromax said:


> in this lighting it looks like Ferro, such a classic, iconic piece!



I wish I had something Ferro
Napa Umbria was my favorite treatment to leather


----------



## septembersiren

Ebano Cocker 
My Xmas gift one year from BV


----------



## septembersiren

Adroise medium Veneta


----------



## septembersiren

I thought switching bags would bring spring 
But nooooooo


----------



## minimom

I love that color!


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> View attachment 4014554
> 
> 
> I thought switching bags would bring spring
> But nooooooo


Oh, totally gorgeous!!!


----------



## mnl

Using blue Veneta to brighten this grey rainy day


----------



## sonyamorris

mnl said:


> Using blue Veneta to brighten this grey rainy day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4017255


 most beautiful color!


----------



## ksuromax

mnl said:


> Using blue Veneta to brighten this grey rainy day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4017255


Fabulous!! is it Peacock?


----------



## Buckeyemommy

mnl said:


> Using blue Veneta to brighten this grey rainy day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4017255



Beautiful blue.


----------



## minimom

At the school pickup lane


----------



## mnl

ksuromax said:


> Fabulous!! is it Peacock?


Thanks .  It’s bluette


----------



## ksuromax

mnl said:


> Thanks .  It’s bluette


Lovely blue


----------



## Mousse

Canard Cervo Hobo with Ossidato Rame Cervo pouch peeking out...


----------



## izumi1460

Nero Rete and NLG iron hanging out together


----------



## septembersiren

Medium Adroise Veneta 
With some accessories peeking out


----------



## GoStanford

So many beautiful car photos!  Great way to brighten a Monday morning.


----------



## izumi1460

NLG Iron with Aqua Lanyard attached to Nero wallet on chain


----------



## ksuromax

Nodini Cabat (aka Miss Naughty)


----------



## ksuromax

Large Veneta


----------



## diane278

The road to Whole Foods.....where I forgot to get the two items that I needed.  But I got things I didn’t need so the trip wasn’t wasted......


----------



## Phiomega

diane278 said:


> The road to Whole Foods.....where I forgot to get the two items that I needed.  But I got things I didn’t need so the trip wasn’t wasted......



Whole Foods does have that effect on me too. I used to go there every weekend when I was at school in Evanston, IL. Everything looks so good there!


----------



## Mousse

My Fenice tote was my car companion today. She was stuffed with BV innards including my ossidato rame zip wallet and pouch.


----------



## muchstuff

Speaking of ossidato rame...much brighter IRL than in this photo!


----------



## muchstuff

This is more like it!


----------



## Mousse

muchstuff said:


> This is more like it!
> View attachment 4158795



This photo really captures it. Are you loving your new bag?


----------



## muchstuff

Mousse said:


> This photo really captures it. Are you loving your new bag?


You know, I think I am! It's definitely a departure from my neutral black and brown bags but I think it'll look great in the winter with my very neutral black and grey wardrobe . And it seems to work with purple hair too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> You know, I think I am! It's definitely a departure from my neutral black and brown bags but I think it'll look great in the winter with my very neutral black and grey wardrobe [emoji38]. And it seems to work with purple hair too!


It looks amazing! So happy that it is working right for you. [emoji106]


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> It looks amazing! So happy that it is working right for you. [emoji106]


Thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> This is more like it!
> View attachment 4158795


pure awesomeness!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Mousse said:


> My Fenice tote was my car companion today. She was stuffed with BV innards including my ossidato rame zip wallet and pouch.
> View attachment 4158726


gosh, you are rocking your ossidato babies, Ladies!!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> pure awesomeness!!!


Knew you'd like it!


----------



## Mousse

ksuromax said:


> gosh, you are rocking your ossidato babies, Ladies!!!



‘Can’t get enough ossidato rame. Today I added the ossidato rame and canard double knot bracelets.


----------



## H’sKisses

First time carrying my new-to-me beauty today!


----------



## GoStanford

Hershey'sKisses said:


> First time carrying my new-to-me beauty today!


Just beautiful!  (Also, whenever I see these car portraits, I am struck by how clean everybody else's car is.  )


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Hershey'sKisses said:


> First time carrying my new-to-me beauty today!
> 
> View attachment 4255126



Beautiful


----------



## H’sKisses

Thank you!


----------



## diane278

GoStanford said:


> Just beautiful!  (Also, whenever I see these car portraits, I am struck by how clean everybody else's car is.  )


I laughed out loud when I read your post. I frequently eat butter croissants in my car when I’m drinking coffee. There are times I suspect there are enough crumbs on the floor, that if they were collected, someone could use them to make an additional croissant!


----------



## sonyamorris

Hershey'sKisses said:


> First time carrying my new-to-me beauty today!
> 
> View attachment 4255126


Wheeeew! Amazing bag. How do you feel about mini cabat?


----------



## H’sKisses

sonyamorris said:


> Wheeeew! Amazing bag. How do you feel about mini cabat?



I love it! Although I think a medium would work for me as well, especially since I’m ready to give up bringing a diaper bag. I need to consolidate into one bag! [emoji23]


----------



## muchstuff

I love it when you find a great deal and it turns out to be a perfect workhorse...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I love it when you find a great deal and it turns out to be a perfect workhorse...
> View attachment 4260967


and looks great, too! Black Beauty!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hershey'sKisses said:


> First time carrying my new-to-me beauty today!]



This is gorgeous! Wow!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> I love it when you find a great deal and it turns out to be a perfect workhorse..]



[emoji7] congrats on your new-in. I must say it looks amazing! Even better it turned out to be a workhorse!


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> [emoji7] congrats on your new-in. I must say it looks amazing! Even better it turned out to be a workhorse!


Thanks, yup, I love those great deals!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, yup, I love those great deals!


You are so good at scoring deals! [emoji106] 

Sent from my ALP-L29 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> You are so good at scoring deals! [emoji106]
> 
> Sent from my ALP-L29 using PurseForum mobile app


Only because I live on-line and have no other life ...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Only because I live on-line and have no other life [emoji38]...


Hahaha, nah. I'm sure that isn't the case. Don't be humble. Admit you are good at finding all the awesome deals. [emoji1]


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hahaha, nah. I'm sure that isn't the case. Don't be humble. Admit you are good at finding all the awesome deals. [emoji1]


Thanks, but I seriously do spend a lot of time looking. More than I should really, it's a bit of an addiction


----------



## tenKrat

Cervo baseball hobo in Barolo


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tenKrat said:


> Cervo baseball hobo in Barolo


Look at that intense color! [emoji7]


----------



## H’sKisses

tenKrat said:


> Cervo baseball hobo in Barolo



Barolo in Cervo is certainly amazing! DH has a wallet in (I think) lambskin that is beautiful, but not as intense as this!


----------



## ksuromax

tenKrat said:


> Cervo baseball hobo in Barolo


----------



## Buckeyemommy

My fall sale bag. Really like the versatility of the biletto.


----------



## H’sKisses

Buckeyemommy said:


> My fall sale bag. Really like the versatility of the biletto.



One of my Cyber week deals was one in Antique Silver, I have yet to wear it... Does it sit well against the body, considering it’s shape?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> My fall sale bag. Really like the versatility of the biletto.



Very nice! Do you like it better than the Disco?


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Hershey'sKisses said:


> One of my Cyber week deals was one in Antique Silver, I have yet to wear it... Does it sit well against the body, considering it’s shape?



Yes it does. It’s very light and easy to wear. I’m enjoying the goldstone hardware for a change.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

frenziedhandbag said:


> Very nice! Do you like it better than the Disco?



Oh that’s tough!  I have 3 discos so am obviously a big fan. I will need to carry this on more to really answer that question but I think it is a top contender. 

It holds about the same amount.


----------



## H’sKisses

Buckeyemommy said:


> Yes it does. It’s very light and easy to wear. I’m enjoying the goldstone hardware for a change.



That’s good to hear! I love the disco, but wasn’t sure about the “flat-ness” of this.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> I think it is a top contender. It holds about the same amount.



That's interesting; the fact that the capacity is similar to Disco. I had thought the biletto might be more spacious. Glad it is working out for you since I know the Pillow didn't.


----------



## More bags

Hershey'sKisses said:


> First time carrying my new-to-me beauty today!
> 
> View attachment 4255126


Absolutely stunning!


----------



## More bags

tenKrat said:


> Cervo baseball hobo in Barolo


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## H’sKisses

Baseball Hobo in Electrique


----------



## dolali

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Baseball Hobo in Electrique



this is STUNNING!!!!! I want a blue Cervo Hobo!


----------



## H’sKisses

dolali said:


> this is STUNNING!!!!! I want a blue Cervo Hobo!



Thank you, I’m lucky it needed a new home! And you should  definitely have one! [emoji4]


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Baseball Hobo in Electrique



I re-homed an electrique hobo, I think this is it?!?!


----------



## H’sKisses

Buckeyemommy said:


> I re-homed an electrique hobo, I think this is it?!?!



No, it isn’t... but perhaps another TPFer was lucky enough to get it? It’s an amazing color, and the karung detail is so special!


----------



## H’sKisses

Back to this saturated stunner.


----------



## ksuromax

Nero Cabatis riding shotgun (still!!) 
Full of cheerful BalenciagaSLGs


----------



## ksuromax

Large Veneta riding shotgun today


----------



## 24601

Roma lounging comfortably in my passenger seat today...


----------



## ksuromax

Peltro medium


----------



## ksuromax

cervo Loop in Barolo


----------



## ksuromax

Peltro small


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ksuromax said:


> Peltro medium





ksuromax said:


> Peltro small



You have a small and medium?!  How did I miss that?  Oh girl!!  

Drooling


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Peltro small


I thought I was seeing double. [emoji7] wow! That makes a large Cabat when you add both the small and medium together. Lots of Peltro goodness!


----------



## ksuromax

Buckeyemommy said:


> You have a small and medium?!  How did I miss that?  Oh girl!!
> 
> Drooling


yes!  
and a long wallet, too!!


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> I thought I was seeing double. [emoji7] wow! That makes a large Cabat when you add both the small and medium together. Lots of Peltro goodness!


Greed is topping the list of my sins!  
never enough!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Greed is topping the list of my sins! [emoji38]
> never enough!


They come to good use so it is perfectly fine. [emoji106]


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> They come to good use so it is perfectly fine. [emoji106]


----------



## ksuromax

Biletto is riding shotgun on her maiden voyage


----------



## H’sKisses

Already putting my new-to-me Ebano Cervo zip around expandable tote to work! Playing nice with Peltro Medium Cabat.


----------



## grietje

ksuromax said:


> Biletto is riding shotgun on her maiden voyage



I’ve been looking for a replacement for my well used Pacific nodini.  Do you find this color versatile?


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> I’ve been looking for a replacement for my well used Pacific nodini.  Do you find this color versatile?


yes, very! 
it goes with everything, the reds, the black, the blue/jeans, the browns
very neutral, very easy to pair, thanks to its rather darker colour it will not show dirt/wear/denim transfer
do you want to see it against any particular colour?


----------



## Flippary

Off to work with 2 x Nero with gunmetal details, my workhorse the large chain tote and my little chain purse. I should probably add a pop of colour to my BV collection, but somehow I always end up with the neutral colours.
View attachment 4414699


----------



## Flippary

Flippary said:


> Off to work with 2 x Nero with gunmetal details, my workhorse the large chain tote and my little chain purse. I should probably add a pop of colour to my BV collection, but somehow I always end up with the neutral colours.
> 
> No idea why the photo didn’t work in the previous post...


----------



## Shimmery

What colour is your chain wallet please? Mine is Baccara Red. I got mine sometime in February and the boutique told me it was only available in red and blue (forgot which blue). I would have loved a grey one. Anyway I love it as it is just the right size! I haven’t been on TPF for a long time but I’ll try to post a pic!


----------



## Shimmery

Chain wallet in Baccara Red. It’s really more of a small crossbody bag than a chain wallet as I can fit in quite a lot - cards, cash, sunglasses, lipstick and even my bulky car fob. I’m seriously thinking of getting another one in black or grey!


----------



## Flippary

Shimmery said:


> What colour is your chain wallet please? Mine is Baccara Red. I got mine sometime in February and the boutique told me it was only available in red and blue (forgot which blue). I would have loved a grey one. Anyway I love it as it is just the right size! I haven’t been on TPF for a long time but I’ll try to post a pic!



 The light in the photo is playing tricks I’m afraid, it is not grey but Nero, black. I was actually choosing between the red and the black but ended up with the black one. Your Baccara red is gorgeous!


----------



## Shimmery

Flippary said:


> The light in the photo is playing tricks I’m afraid, it is not grey but Nero, black. I was actually choosing between the red and the black but ended up with the black one. Your Baccara red is gorgeous!



Thank you! I think your black one is gorgeous too and I might very well get one too!


----------



## Nibb

I wonder how this Argento Ossidato pouch got in my car. I hope I’ve slipped to the bottom of the slope.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> I wonder how this Argento Ossidato pouch got in my car. I hope I’ve slipped to the bottom of the slope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4421785
> View attachment 4421786


The slope goes for miles and miles...nice choice, very pretty!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> The slope goes for miles and miles...nice choice, very pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## septembersiren

muchstuff said:


> The slope goes for miles and miles...nice choice, very pretty!



Very pretty 
We are pouch sisters


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Nibb said:


> I hope I’ve slipped to the bottom of the slope.]



I've always loved this metallic. It just looks amazing and yet classic at the same time. Don't worry, you'll never reach the bottom of the slope.


----------



## lkweh

@Flippary - can one fit in iPhone X with its case in this little chain purse that you have?


----------



## H’sKisses

Cervo yumminess!


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Cervo yumminess!
> View attachment 4438972


Oooohhhhhh


----------



## ksuromax

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Cervo yumminess!
> View attachment 4438972


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Cervo yumminess!]



Goodness! So much yummy leather! That green is amazing.


----------



## ShinyW

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Cervo yumminess!
> View attachment 4438972


Classic photo. Just the right amount of light and shadow and folds. 

Definetly yumminess.


----------



## ksuromax

ZA tote and the


----------



## ksuromax

i just LOVE shopping with the Cabat, such a perfect bag for the purpose!


----------



## Kharris332003

Bag and Baguettes look yummy.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Vesuvio medium convertible


----------



## ksuromax

Large Veneta in China Red


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Taking my new to me PO mini Cabat out for her maiden voyage. A little home supply shopping with my 12 yo. It’s so hot here that’s about all you can do.


----------



## sngsk

Buckeyemommy said:


> Taking my new to me PO mini Cabat out for her maiden voyage. A little home supply shopping with my 12 yo. It’s so hot here that’s about all you can do.


Ah PO...one of BV's finest metallics imho


----------



## GoStanford

Still using Denim new-style Veneta.  Took me a long time to get a parking spot for the market today - a lot of people are enjoying the weather plus today's the SF Pride Festival and a lot of people were heading downtown this morning for the big parade.


----------



## ksuromax

sngsk said:


> Ah PO...one of BV's finest metallics imho


what a beauty!


----------



## ksuromax

GoStanford said:


> View attachment 4476604
> 
> Still using Denim new-style Veneta.  Took me a long time to get a parking spot for the market today - a lot of people are enjoying the weather plus today's the SF Pride Festival and a lot of people were heading downtown this morning for the big parade.


colour is beyond words gorgeous!!


----------



## indiaink

Running errands this morning

Love how NLG is one of BV's chameleon colors.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

indiaink said:


> Love how NLG is one of BV's chameleon colors.


You make me want to use my China Red double pillow. Love how you paired doggie charm with it.


----------



## indiaink

frenziedhandbag said:


> You make me want to use my China Red double pillow. Love how you paired doggie charm with it.


Thank you!


----------



## couturequeen

Mini PO getting some sun


----------



## dyyong

I really really really like this new to me Lido Tote so I am posting her everywhere 
Taken few days ago on a quick bagels and milk run


----------



## ksuromax

Large Veneta in China Red


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> Large Veneta in China Red


I love how you camouflaged your dog......


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> I love how you camouflaged your dog......


and lanyard, too


----------



## dyyong

ksuromax said:


> Large Veneta in China Red


Very gorgeous red!


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> and lanyard, too


So well that I didn’t even see it!


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> So well that I didn’t even see it!


----------



## jburgh

Drooling over that red.


----------



## CaviarChanel

On the way to Costco with one of my irons .. not sure of the CW


----------



## chiisaibunny

CaviarChanel said:


> View attachment 4519782
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the way to Costco with one of my irons .. not sure of the CW



Love the color. Reminds me of Lemon, the BV color. Not too light, not too dark, not too bright, just bright enough, and not too much of any undertone. A nice sunny color that makes one smile.


----------



## CaviarChanel

chiisaibunny said:


> Love the color. Reminds me of *Lemon -  You are correct but as you know Bottega Veneta colors are known to be 'chameleons' .. *, the BV color. Not too light, not too dark, not too bright, just bright enough, and not too much of any undertone. *A nice sunny color that makes one smile*. -  yes it has the same effect on me too.








The first pic is the SAME bag but inside the garage without natural light.


----------



## Nibb

CaviarChanel said:


> View attachment 4520872
> View attachment 4520876
> View attachment 4520877
> 
> The first pic is the SAME bag but inside the garage without natural light.


Love them! I’ve been considering an iron, I want to try one now. Thanks for posting.


----------



## indiaink

Not the normal car portrait, but this was too good not to share here.
Cornelia on Solaris


----------



## muchstuff

Intrecciato cervo hobo in gunmetal has arrived...


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Intrecciato cervo hobo in gunmetal has arrived...
> 
> View attachment 4532833


These BV metallics are something special!  Lovely.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> These BV metallics are something special!  Lovely.


They are, thanks!


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> Intrecciato cervo hobo in gunmetal has arrived...
> 
> View attachment 4532833



I am speechless!!!!!!!!!!! STUNNING


----------



## Kharris332003

muchstuff said:


> Intrecciato cervo hobo in gunmetal has arrived...
> 
> View attachment 4532833


It’s lovely. Do you fu d it heavier than the regular cervo baseball?


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> I am speechless!!!!!!!!!!! STUNNING


Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Kharris332003 said:


> It’s lovely. Do you fu d it heavier than the regular cervo baseball?


Seems to me this came up once and I weighed them, let me see if I can find it. EDIT: Well that was easy. The regular cervo hobo was 28.9 ounces while the intrercciato was 34.6 ounces so yes, a little heavier. Can't say as I notice it though.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Intrecciato cervo hobo in gunmetal has arrived...
> 
> View attachment 4532833


Stunning!


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Stunning!


Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Intrecciato cervo hobo in gunmetal has arrived...
> 
> View attachment 4532833


Stellar!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Stellar!!


Thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

Barolo Loop


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Barolo Loop


Such a beauty! Hi doggo!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Such a beauty! Hi doggo!


thank you


----------



## ksuromax

Hobo in Mallow riding shotgun today


----------



## ksuromax

China red large Veneta


----------



## shopaholicious

The original Montaigne in lilac


----------



## southernbelle43

shopaholicious said:


> The original Montaigne in lilac
> 
> View attachment 4584034


Is that the Montiagne or the convertible?


----------



## shopaholicious

southernbelle43 said:


> Is that the Montiagne or the convertible?



Oh the way it slouches...  The Montaigne has a 15cm wide base.  The convertible does not have a rigid base, and may be taller.


----------



## diane278

the grocery bag wasn’t full, so my loop decided to ride inside of it......weeee!!!!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> the grocery bag wasn’t full, so my loop decided to ride inside of it......weeee!!!!!!
> View attachment 4584948


I am so glad I got one of these grocery bags. I use it all the time for a lot more than groceries. Horrendously expensive, but it will out live me for sure so it is worth the money.


----------



## southernbelle43

southernbelle43 said:


> I am so glad I got one of these grocery bags. I use it all the time for a lot more than groceries. Horrendously expensive, but it will out live me for sure so it is worth the money.


Now if you will just put that cement bag in the mail, please.


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> Now if you will just put that cement bag in the mail, please.


The best I can do is pass on this info: my SA told me they *might *be on sale in Nov.  I know it’s a pipe dream, but I wish they’d make it in a Barolo/Nero combo.  Anybody listening? Hello? Hello? Daniel?


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> The best I can do is pass on this info: my SA told me they *might *be on sale in Nov.  I know it’s a pipe dream, but I wish they’d make it in a Barolo/Nero combo.  Anybody listening? Hello? Hello? Daniel?


Lol.  It would have to be a BIG sale for me at this stage since I am downsizing as quickly as I can.  But I do love your bag and love to tease you about it.


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> Lol.  It would have to be a BIG sale for me at this stage since I am downsizing as quickly as I can.  But I do love your bag and love to tease you about it.


That’s ok....I can handle it!


----------



## Nibb

My second annual purge and splurge. 4 bags out, one beautiful small Ostrich Roma in. Ms cervo duotone went on the outing too.


----------



## izumi1460

Been carrying this beauty for over a week. Loving Garda more and more.


----------



## ShinyW

izumi1460 said:


> Been carrying this beauty for over a week. Loving Garda more and more.
> View attachment 4602699


She certainly is a beautiful bag. 
Just the right amount of slouch. 
Fantastic colour. 
Lovely plain and simple. 
 I would say a Timeless Beauty.


----------



## RT1

izumi1460 said:


> Been carrying this beauty for over a week. Loving Garda more and more.
> View attachment 4602699



Such a gorgeous bag.   I love it!


----------



## H’sKisses

Late post, but Carmino Campana was my companion to work last week.


----------



## ShinyW

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Late post, but Carmino Campana was my companion to work last week.
> View attachment 4604459


WoW.


----------



## Nibb

A little In & Out lunch today.


----------



## southernbelle43

Nibb said:


> A little In & Out lunch today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4640627


Yum for lunch and the bag!


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> A little In & Out lunch today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4640627


WOW, is this beyond gorgeous or what?
You have some of the very best bags on the planet!!!

Could you please send me a pm, I’ve got a question or two for you.


----------



## Nibb

RTone said:


> WOW, is this beyond gorgeous or what?
> You have some of the very best bags on the planet!!!
> 
> Could you please send me a pm, I’ve got a question or two for you.


Thanks so much! I PMd you.


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> A little In & Out lunch today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4640627


now i realised how missed my Miss Naughty! 
Beauty!


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> now i realised how missed my Miss Naughty!
> Beauty!


Your Miss Naughty is the best.


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> Your Miss Naughty is the best.


Thank you!


----------



## RT1

ksuromax said:


> Thank you!


This is beyond gorgeous!!!


----------



## jbags07

RTone said:


> This is beyond gorgeous!!!



+1


----------



## grietje

glicine ostrich tote


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> View attachment 4646240
> 
> glicine ostrich tote


Love it!


----------



## RT1

diane278 said:


> Love it!




I agree 100%.   This is beautiful!


----------



## Nibb

RTone said:


> I agree 100%.   This is beautiful!


+1


----------



## dolali

diane278 said:


> Love it!





RTone said:


> I agree 100%.   This is beautiful!





Nibb said:


> +1



+ 2!


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> Thank you!


Beauty!


----------



## indiaink

PO (Barcelona) Mini Cabat


----------



## solitudelove

grietje said:


> View attachment 4646240
> 
> glicine ostrich tote


love!!!!!


----------



## couturequeen

Sun-kissed shopping bag


----------



## jbags07

couturequeen said:


> Sun-kissed shopping bag


That color!   And the stitched intrecciato effect....gorgeous bag


----------



## ksuromax

couturequeen said:


> Sun-kissed shopping bag


----------



## indiaink

This blue.  Denim. Like a dream in Cervo.


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> This blue.  Denim. Like a dream in Cervo.
> View attachment 4793838


dreamy, indeed!


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> This blue.  Denim. Like a dream in Cervo.
> View attachment 4793838


Beautiful bag. Love the size


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> This blue.  Denim. Like a dream in Cervo.
> View attachment 4793838


Beautiful bag , love the color


----------



## Bagzcloset

Mini cabat


----------



## Bagzcloset

Using the bracelet as a bag charm!


----------



## ksuromax

riding shotgun 
#7


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Bagzcloset said:


> Using the bracelet as a bag charm!
> View attachment 4806052


Great idea!


----------



## RT1

Bagzcloset said:


> Mini cabat
> 
> View attachment 4795021



I absolutely LOVE this color!


----------



## ShinyW

B


ksuromax said:


> riding shotgun
> #7
> 
> View attachment 4807491


Beautiful. Just the right amount of fall. Yummo.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> riding shotgun
> #7


I like that you are using Atlantic a lot.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> I like that you are using Atlantic a lot.


----------



## ksuromax

Canard hobo


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Canard hobo


Dreamy color.


----------



## RT1

ksuromax said:


> Canard hobo
> 
> View attachment 4850178


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Dreamy color.


Thanks! Don't you miss yours?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Don't you miss yours?


I do. Hence I collected mine today. 
In Nero.


----------



## Nibb

Errands with the Parachute


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4853471
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Errands with the Parachute


Nicely framed!


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4853471
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Errands with the Parachute


Do you love this bag? I've always wondered about it...people don't seem to chat about the style very often.


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> Nicely framed!


Why thank you


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Do you love this bag? I've always wondered about it...people don't seem to chat about the style very often.


I love it for sentiment, it was a friend’s bag. I like it because, carries tons with a smallish footprint, expands or shrinks to meet needs, fairly secure magnetic closure, structured base helps it hold shape when set down but still tucks under the arm without feeling bulky, accessible without setting it down, lightweight when empty, laptops or large tablets will not fit. With that said this particular bag is in good shape but is well worn, I’m not sure if a less used parachute would be as comfortable to carry. IMO I don’t think the parachute is hobo-ish enough for your liking but you are full of surprises.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> I love it for sentiment, it was a friend’s bag. I like it because, carries tons with a smallish footprint, expands or shrinks to meet needs, fairly secure magnetic closure, structured base helps it hold shape when set down but still tucks under the arm without feeling bulky, accessible without setting it down, lightweight when empty, laptops or large tablets will not fit. With that said this particular bag is in good shape but is well worn, I’m not sure if a less used parachute would be as comfortable to carry. IMO I don’t think the parachute is hobo-ish enough for your liking but you are full of surprises.


If by "full of surprises" you mean I have no real idea of what I'm doing, you're absolutely correct   . Thanks for the excellent description of the parachute, much appreciated!


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> I love it for sentiment, it was a friend’s bag. I like it because, carries tons with a smallish footprint, expands or shrinks to meet needs, fairly secure magnetic closure, structured base helps it hold shape when set down but still tucks under the arm without feeling bulky, accessible without setting it down, lightweight when empty, laptops or large tablets will not fit. With that said this particular bag is in good shape but is well worn, I’m not sure if a less used parachute would be as comfortable to carry. IMO I don’t think the parachute is hobo-ish enough for your liking but you are full of surprises.


Hey Buddy,
Thanks for your thoughts on this bag as there’s not a lot of comments around on using it, wearability, size, etc.    
I’ve got a SA in Orlando pestering me about buying one of these!  
Does it stay on your shoulder well or do you keep having to push it back because it slides off easily?


----------



## muchstuff

RT1 said:


> Hey Buddy,
> Thanks for your thoughts on this bag as there’s not a lot of comments around on using it, wearability, size, etc.
> I’ve got a SA in Orlando pestering me about buying one of these!
> Does it stay on your shoulder well or do you keep having to push it back because it slides off easily?


Is she still contacting you? She really wants her commission...


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> If by "full of surprises" you mean I have no real idea of what I'm doing, you're absolutely correct   . Thanks for the excellent description of the parachute, much appreciated!


I would never say that you “had no real idea of what you’re doing!”
Just call it “experimentation” into different styles and brands!!


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> Is she still contacting you? She really wants her commission...


Yep, she’s texting me as we speak!!!


----------



## muchstuff

RT1 said:


> I would never say that you “had no real idea of what you’re doing!”
> Just call it “experimentation” into different styles and brands!!


Also known as "oohhh, pretty", add to cart.


----------



## muchstuff

RT1 said:


> Yep, she’s texting me as we speak!!!


Working hard on being salesperson of the month...


----------



## Nibb

RT1 said:


> Hey Buddy,
> Thanks for your thoughts on this bag as there’s not a lot of comments around on using it, wearability, size, etc.
> I’ve got a SA in Orlando pestering me about buying one of these!
> Does it stay on your shoulder well or do you keep having to push it back because it slides off easily?


Mine is WELL worn, like she carried it for years on end. I think you may want to search the forum for other opinions, there are many complaints about the handles and the base when the bag is new. If you have any issues with the Sloane then I don’t think the parachute would be a good fit.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Working hard on being salesperson of the month...


they probably have terrible sales for the last few months, hence she's trying hard


----------



## indiaink




----------



## RT1

Ummm....this is kinda' like a modeling shot!!!  
Love your Mini.


----------



## indiaink

RT1 said:


> Ummm....this is kinda' like a modeling shot!!!
> Love your Mini.


LOL. I had just fished my fancy pen out of my fancy bag in my fancy car to make note of mileage and then it hit me what a great photo this would make. You can’t quite see my initials on my fancy pen. LOL.


----------



## RT1

indiaink said:


> LOL. I had just fished my fancy pen out of my fancy bag in my fancy car to make note of mileage and then it hit me what a great photo this would make. You can’t quite see my initials on my fancy pen. LOL.


You're just a fancy gal living a fancy lifestyle.    
It is a great photo.   
Will you give me a ride in that fancy Mini if I come visit you?


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> View attachment 4873333


Very fancy, love the pen and ya the car and the bag are nice too.


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> View attachment 4873333


Faaaabulous!!!


----------



## Euclase

New Nero Cervo Loop looking like a dark horse, with a sunset ray hitting her just right.


----------



## ShinyW

Euclase said:


> New Nero Cervo Loop looking like a dark horse, with a sunset ray hitting her just right.


WoW

What a beautiful bag and photo.


----------



## IntheOcean

Euclase said:


> New Nero Cervo Loop looking like a dark horse, with a sunset ray hitting her just right.


Beautiful photo! And the bag, too, of course


----------



## Euclase

ShinyW said:


> WoW
> 
> What a beautiful bag and photo.


Aww, thanks!


----------



## Euclase

IntheOcean said:


> Beautiful photo! And the bag, too, of course


Thanks!  My old iPhone is on its last legs, but it occasionally succeeds at pictures.


----------



## couturequeen

Accompanied me to pick up some food.


----------



## muchstuff

couturequeen said:


> Accompanied me to pick up some food.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Still love this girl...especially for the fall.  Perfect size.


----------



## chalintorn




----------



## Gourmetgal

muchstuff said:


> Do you love this bag? I've always wondered about it...people don't seem to chat about the style very often.


The Parachute is my favorite BV style...I have 4!


----------



## muchstuff

Gourmetgal said:


> My favorite BV style...I have 4!


Guess I'd better take another look, thanks!


----------



## jane

Carrying new pyramid today, just love this bag.


----------



## StaceyLyn

I’ve been on a Cabat kick for the last few months. Spring saw me pull out the brighter members of my collection to play! As luck would have it, I have a purple yeti that matches my violet Cabat.


----------



## ksuromax

StaceyLyn said:


> I’ve been on a Cabat kick for the last few months. Spring saw me pull out the brighter members of my collection to play! As luck would have it, I have a purple yeti that matches my violet Cabat.
> 
> View attachment 5077607
> 
> 
> View attachment 5077608
> 
> 
> View attachment 5077609


if the red one is Rosso, we are double twins! 
fabulous all!!


----------



## StaceyLyn

ksuromax said:


> if the red one is Rosso, we are double twins!
> fabulous all!!


It's Fraise.  Both reds are gorgeous!


----------



## Jam2




----------



## couturequeen

Form and function


----------



## Nibb

A metallic trio peeking out from a bag by The Row.


----------



## ksuromax




----------



## ksuromax

Mini Nodini


----------



## Euclase

China Red Camera Bag on an important chocolate croissant excursion.


----------



## Euclase

October 1st means it’s time for some smooshy Dark Barolo goodness, even if it’s still warm outside!


----------



## anniebhu

Small new steel loop


----------



## couturequeen

Evening portrait


----------



## Euclase

couturequeen said:


> Evening portrait


Wowza!


----------



## jbags07

Tourmaline Large Veneta with Ms. Flamingo


----------



## dolali

jbags07 said:


> Tourmaline Large Veneta with Ms. Flamingo
> 
> View attachment 5256944



OMG! What a beauty


----------



## jbags07

dolali said:


> OMG! What a beauty


Thank u!  2 lovely BVettes enjoyed her previously, and I am so happy to have her in my collection now


----------



## jbags07

Canard Cervo today….


----------



## jbags07

Karung tote today….


----------



## Euclase

We ran out of Half and Half at home this morning,  so a trip to Starbucks was necessary.


----------



## jbags07

Euclase said:


> We ran out of Half and Half at home this morning,  so a trip to Starbucks was necessary.
> View attachment 5290641


I LOVE everything about this bag!  But the color, its just


----------



## Euclase

jbags07 said:


> I LOVE everything about this bag!  But the color, its just


Aww, I’m so glad you agree!


----------



## whoneedspockets

Euclase said:


> We ran out of Half and Half at home this morning,  so a trip to Starbucks was necessary.
> View attachment 5290641


so pretty


----------



## Euclase

whoneedspockets said:


> so pretty


Thank you!


----------



## jbags07

Deep Blue Nodini today


----------



## jbags07

Carried this Knot today…i believe its a Cobalt/Mela Karung knot from 2009


----------



## jbags07

Ms Lauren today


----------



## gagabag

Small handle raintree


----------



## jbags07

gagabag said:


> Small handle raintree
> View attachment 5315942


Gorgeous bag!  Love, love this color


----------



## jbags07

With Valentines around the corner….Fever made an appearance today


----------



## jbags07

Corniola Medium Veneta today….


----------



## enui

Brought this Angle bag with me for coffee and the bookstore today on my day off!


----------



## Euclase

enui said:


> Brought this Angle bag with me for coffee and the bookstore today on my day off!
> 
> View attachment 5347161


So chic!


----------



## jbags07

My favorite spring/summer bag….
Mini Cesta in Artic Butterflies


----------



## jbags07

Morning errand bag


----------



## jbags07

Yesterdays bag…..Iridescent green Scarabee Multi Pocket Tote. I’m culling some bags b/c my BV collection has gotten too big , and this is a style that might not be my first choice, but this is a bag i will never sell, b/c this color, its the most beautiful bag color i’ve ever seen or owned.


----------



## shopaholicious

Medium venetta in hay


----------



## GoStanford

Ebano Intrecciato cocker in cervo.  I haven’t carried a rectangular bag in maybe a decade and I really am enjoying it.  Mask is is a sign of the times.


----------

